# Morgan escluso da Sanremo



## MK (3 Febbraio 2010)

Leggo adesso della probabile esclusione di Morgan da Sanremo dopo le sue dichiarazioni su depressione e droga. Non ho parole. Che sia tutta una trovata pubblicitaria per aumentare gli ascolti?


----------



## Minerva (3 Febbraio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Leggo adesso della probabile esclusione di Morgan da Sanremo dopo le sue dichiarazioni su depressione e droga. Non ho parole. Che sia tutta una trovata pubblicitaria per aumentare gli ascolti?


 nell'intervista che ha suscitato scalpore ha detto parecchie idiozie dimostrando una superficialità assoluta.
ed è giusto che rimanga a casa e trovi altrove i soldi per la sua cocaina quotidiana
spiace solo per ranatina:condom:


----------



## Nobody (3 Febbraio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Leggo adesso della probabile esclusione di Morgan da Sanremo dopo le sue dichiarazioni su depressione e droga. Non ho parole. Che sia tutta una trovata pubblicitaria per aumentare gli ascolti?


 Ha osato dire una cosa che in quell'ambiente quasi tutti fanno.


----------



## Minerva (3 Febbraio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ha osato dire una cosa che in quell'ambiente quasi tutti fanno.


ma guarda che il non dirla non è solo ipocrisia ,magari qualcuno si vergogna


----------



## MK (3 Febbraio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> nell'intervista che ha suscitato scalpore ha detto parecchie idiozie dimostrando una superficialità assoluta.
> ed è giusto che rimanga a casa e trovi altrove i soldi per la sua cocaina quotidiana
> spiace solo per ranatina:condom:


Cosa c'entra la vita privata di un artista con la sua musica? Se fosse davvero escluso spero nell'autoesclusione dei suoi pupilli. Non ho letto l'intervista, vado a cercarla.


----------



## Minerva (3 Febbraio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> *Cosa c'entra la vita privata di un artista con la sua musica*? Se fosse davvero escluso spero nell'autoesclusione dei suoi pupilli. Non ho letto l'intervista, vado a cercarla.


c'entra il messaggio idiota che la depressione si cura con la cocaina; se lo dico io mi si fa una pernacchia.lui essendo famoso ha la solita responsabilità dei personaggi


----------



## Nobody (3 Febbraio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma guarda che il non dirla non è solo ipocrisia ,magari qualcuno si vergogna


... magari qualcuno si, ma l'ipocrisia e la vergogna di solito sono ottimi compagni di viaggio. Ad ogni modo, mi fa solo ridere che qualcuno di quel mondo si scandalizzi per il consumo di coca.


----------



## MK (3 Febbraio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ... magari qualcuno si, ma l'ipocrisia e la vergogna di solito sono ottimi compagni di viaggio. Ad ogni modo, mi fa solo ridere che qualcuno di quel mondo si scandalizzi per il consumo di coca.


Visti poi personaggi pubblici molto più in vista che non la useranno magari per la depressione, però... Va beh se non ci sarà Morgan niente festival per me (mi sa che ci guadagno ).


----------



## Mari' (3 Febbraio 2010)

... ma chi se ne fotte di Morgan&Co

Parliamo piuttosto di questi poveri lavoratori che stanno per strada :incazzato:

http://www.ansa.it/web/notizie/rubriche/economia/2010/02/02/visualizza_new.html_1680262612.html


----------



## Nobody (3 Febbraio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> c'entra il messaggio idiota che la depressione si cura con la cocaina; se lo dico io mi si fa una pernacchia.lui essendo famoso ha la solita responsabilità dei personaggi


 Non ti si farebbe una pernacchia, perchè è vero che lo stesso Freud tentò di guarire la depressione con la coca. Ovviamente col tempo si è capita la pericolosità della sostanza. All'inizio può pure funzionare, ma il meccanismo dell'assuefazione alla lunga peggiora il fenomeno.


----------



## Minerva (3 Febbraio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ... magari qualcuno si, ma l'ipocrisia e la vergogna di solito sono ottimi compagni di viaggio. Ad ogni modo, mi fa solo ridere che qualcuno di quel mondo si scandalizzi per il consumo di coca.


 ma chi se ne frega di quel mondo; conta chi legge e pure il buon senso di riconoscere le stronzate di morgan


----------



## Nobody (3 Febbraio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma chi se ne frega di quel mondo; conta chi legge e pure il buon senso di riconoscere le stronzate di morgan


 Visto che l'articolo parlava della sua esclusione da quel mondo, a me sembra che conti anche quello. Se poi vogliamo parlare del resto, ok. La coca assunta regolarmente fa ovviamente male all'organismo.


----------



## Lettrice (3 Febbraio 2010)

Che coglione!
Il prozac costa molto meno...


----------



## Nobody (3 Febbraio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Che coglione!
> Il prozac costa molto meno...


 Fa male pure quello ma almeno risparmia... :carneval:


----------



## MK (3 Febbraio 2010)

*La musica è musica*

Punto. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fJwsOVGWk8c


----------



## Lettrice (3 Febbraio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Fa male pure quello ma almeno risparmia... :carneval:


Tutti i farmaci per uscire dalla depressione fanno male, creano dipendenza e vengono "prescritti" da brutti ceffi.:carneval:
Morgan che per me e' un totale cretino intellettuale e' tanto amato dai giovani e potrebbe evitare di dire certe stronzate perche' un sacco di ragazzini coglioni potrebbero seguire l'esempio... lo so l'educazione dei figli e' lasciata ai genitori non e' suo compito pero' potrebbe evitare...


----------



## dererumnatura (3 Febbraio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma chi se ne frega di quel mondo; conta chi legge e pure il buon senso di riconoscere le stronzate di morgan




certamente è ipocrita ensare che sia il solo in quel mondo a farne uso....
chissà quanti di quelli iscritti al festival al utiliazzano ma se ne guardano bene dall'ammetterlo...

lui è stato onesto, ma non ha pensato al messaggio che stava inviando assolutamente sbagliato....: per anni i medici mi hanno curato con psicofarmaci..la coca mi fa stare meglio....

un discorso di questo tipo fa assolutamente non appoggiato.


----------



## oscuro (3 Febbraio 2010)

*Invece*

Ragazzi ma chiudiamo Sanremo...che a me personalmente ha vermante fracassato il......!!


----------



## Nobody (3 Febbraio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Tutti i farmaci per uscire dalla depressione fanno male, creano dipendenza e vengono "prescritti" da brutti ceffi.:carneval:
> Morgan che per me e' un totale cretino intellettuale e' tanto amato dai giovani e potrebbe evitare di dire certe stronzate perche' un sacco di ragazzini coglioni potrebbero seguire l'esempio... lo so l'educazione dei figli e' lasciata ai genitori non e' suo compito pero' potrebbe evitare...


i ragazzini coglioni non hanno bisogno delle minchiate di Morgan... lo sanno tutti che in quel mondo lì pippano praticamente tutti senza ritegno. Ha ragione Agnelli degli Afterhours quando dice che il vero problema della droga è l'ipocrisia che gli gira attorno.


----------



## Nobody (3 Febbraio 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ragazzi ma chiudiamo Sanremo...che a me personalmente ha vermante fracassato il......!!


 A'dark... te l'appoggio... :up:


----------



## MK (3 Febbraio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> T*utti i farmaci per uscire dalla depressione fanno male, creano dipendenza e vengono "prescritti" da brutti ceffi*.:carneval:
> Morgan che per me e' un totale cretino intellettuale e' tanto amato dai giovani e potrebbe evitare di dire certe stronzate perche' un sacco di ragazzini coglioni potrebbero seguire l'esempio... lo so l'educazione dei figli e' lasciata ai genitori non e' suo compito pero' potrebbe evitare...


 
Come i farmaci che vengono dati ai BAMBINI iperattivi... Io non lo trovo così cretino però il povero Morgan. Magari infelice (a differenza della ex moglie che mi pare rinata da quando si è risposata), ma cretino proprio no.


----------



## Mari' (3 Febbraio 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ragazzi ma chiudiamo Sanremo...che a me personalmente ha vermante fracassato il......!!


Approvo :up: poi con quella palla di grasso della Clerici :incazzato:senza contare che le canzoni piu' belle vengono sempre eliminate ... andassero afffan tutti.


----------



## oscuro (3 Febbraio 2010)

*Dai*

Ragazzi sanremo è da sfigati....BASTA non ne possiamo più.....ha vinto povia ed è tutto dire....capisco fà parte della nostra tradizione canora....ma la qualità degòli artisti e delle canzoni è talmente bassa...che preferisco....un bel film di TINTO BRASS O DI ALVARUCCIO VITALI!!:rotfl:


----------



## dererumnatura (3 Febbraio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Come i farmaci che vengono dati ai BAMBINI iperattivi... Io non lo trovo così cretino però il povero Morgan. *Magari infelice (a differenza della ex moglie che mi pare rinata da quando si è risposata), ma cretino proprio no.*





E' vero. è solo un infelice...


----------



## Lettrice (3 Febbraio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> *i ragazzini coglioni non hanno bisogno delle minchiate di Morgan*... lo sanno tutti che in quel mondo lì pippano praticamente tutti senza ritegno. Ha ragione Agnelli degli Afterhours quando dice che il vero problema della droga è l'ipocrisia che gli gira attorno.


Ah non lo so sai... voglio sperare ma non ne sarei certa.

Non e' solo in quel mondo che pippano... non sono contraria alle droghe ma neanche bisogna farle apparire come qualcosa che non sono. Per alcune droghe forse quell'ipocrisia e' necessaria


----------



## Mari' (3 Febbraio 2010)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> [/B]
> 
> 
> E' vero. è solo un infelice...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Lettrice (3 Febbraio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Come i farmaci che vengono dati ai BAMBINI iperattivi... Io non lo trovo così cretino però il povero Morgan. Magari infelice (a differenza della ex moglie che mi pare rinata da quando si è risposata), ma cretino proprio no.


Ma anche lo sciroppino per la tosse a ben vedere.

E' una mia opinione MK


----------



## Nobody (3 Febbraio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ah non lo so sai... voglio sperare ma non ne sarei certa.
> 
> Non e' solo in quel mondo che pippano... non sono contraria alle droghe ma neanche bisogna farle apparire come qualcosa che non sono. Per alcune droghe forse quell'ipocrisia e' necessaria


 Infatti Morgan ha detto una minchiata. La coca non cura la depressione.
Ma quantomeno c'è uno che ammette di far qualcosa prima di essere beccato sul fatto... senza i soliti pentimenti pubblici o piagnistei.
Non so... io penso che l'ipocrisia in generale non sia mai necessaria, perchè alla lunga si rivela sempre il male peggiore.


----------



## dererumnatura (3 Febbraio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



c'è poco da ridere

è un uomo che ha visto il padre suicidarsi...

credo non abbia mai superato quell'evento e comunque respirava aria di depressione in casa.....

poteva reagire diversamente siamo d'accordo...ma ognuno fa quello che può


di certo non è stupido.


----------



## Mari' (3 Febbraio 2010)

Dal Corriere:

*MILANO* - *Il direttore di Raiuno, Mauro Mazza,* d'intesa con il Direttore *Generale, Mauro Masi*, dopo aver consultato il direttore artistico del Festival Gianmarco Mazzi, ha deciso l'esclusione del cantante Morgan dalla 60° edizione del Festival della Canzone Italiana di Sanremo a seguito di un'intervista in cui il cantante dichiarava di fumare crack. «Ora sono traumatizzato» ha detto Morgan dopo aver appreso la notizia. «In questo momento - dice il cantante - ho bisogno di pensare e di riflettere. Chiedo a tutti di rispettarmi

l'articolo completo:
http://www.corriere.it/spettacoli/1...so_51fc4062-10aa-11df-ab8f-00144f02aabe.shtml

Che ipocriti  come se nessuno lo sapesse quando mandavano in onda  x Factor ... che merda, che merda di gente. :bleah:


----------



## Lettrice (3 Febbraio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Infatti Morgan ha detto una minchiata. La coca non cura la depressione.
> Ma quantomeno c'è uno che ammette di far qualcosa prima di essere beccato sul fatto... senza i soliti pentimenti pubblici o piagnistei.
> Non so... io penso che l'ipocrisia in generale non sia mai necessaria, perchè alla lunga si rivela sempre il male peggiore.


Puoi ammettere di essere un "tossico", non sarebbe il primo, il modo e' ridicolo.

Piu' che l'ipocrisia e' l'informazione sulla droga che lascia a desiderare


----------



## MK (3 Febbraio 2010)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> c'è poco da ridere
> 
> è un uomo che ha visto il padre suicidarsi...
> 
> ...


:up:


----------



## Mari' (3 Febbraio 2010)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> c'è poco da ridere
> 
> è un uomo che ha visto il padre suicidarsi...
> 
> ...



... la vita pero' l'ha ripagato, e' stata generosa con lui ... immagina quanta gente comune (sconosciuta) ha perduto madre, padre, figli ... tutti si dovrebbero drogare?


----------



## Nobody (3 Febbraio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Puoi ammettere di essere un "tossico", non sarebbe il primo, il modo e' ridicolo.
> 
> Piu' che l'ipocrisia e' l'informazione sulla droga che lascia a desiderare


Infatti ha ammesso di assumere droga. Secondo lui è terapeutica, e sicuramente sbaglia. 
L'informazione è ipocrita. Soprattutto in questo paese, e non solo sulla droga.


----------



## Nobody (3 Febbraio 2010)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> c'è poco da ridere
> 
> *è un uomo che ha visto il padre suicidarsi...*
> 
> ...


 Questo non lo sapevo. Concordo, non mi pare una persona stupida.


----------



## dererumnatura (3 Febbraio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... la vita pero' l'ha ripagato, e' stata generosa con lui ... immagina quanta gente comune (sconosciuta) ha perduto madre, padre, figli ... tutti si dovrebbero drogare?



non ho detto questo
ma allora chi ha talento e lo usa e ha successo secondo te merita minor comprensione di chi è povero in canna?


----------



## dererumnatura (3 Febbraio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Questo non lo sapevo. Concordo, non mi pare una persona stupida.




si...lui aveva forse 14 anni....

il padre era depresso da anni...


----------



## dererumnatura (3 Febbraio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Infatti ha ammesso di assumere droga. Secondo lui è terapeutica, e sicuramente sbaglia.
> L'informazione è ipocrita. Soprattutto in questo paese, e non solo sulla droga.



esatto


mi viene in mente il film The reader...quando si fa un processo ipocrita a 6 donne delle ss

si condannano loro per lavarsi la coscienza...ma tutti sapevano...tutti vedevano....e nessuno ha detto mai nulla per farmare il massacro...


stessa ipocrisia


l'importante è..... tacere....


----------



## Mari' (3 Febbraio 2010)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> non ho detto questo
> ma allora chi ha talento e lo usa e ha successo secondo te merita minor comprensione di chi è povero in canna?


Non ho detto questo pero', non si puo' giustificare la sua dipendenza alla droga per il fatto che ha visto suo padre suicida ... poi che abbia talento o no e' un'altra questione.

Con i chiari di luna che ci sono in giro, una gran fetta di italiani si dovrebbe drogare dalla mattina a sera ... Dere lui resta un "privilegiato" di fronte a tanta gente.


----------



## Mari' (3 Febbraio 2010)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> esatto
> 
> 
> mi viene in mente il fil The reader...quando si fa un processo ipocrita a 6 donne delle ss
> ...


E dici bene, facciamo prima a contare chi non si droga in quell'ambiente.


----------



## MK (3 Febbraio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> lui resta un "privilegiato" di fronte a tanta gente.


Per i soldi? Per il talento? Bastano per essere felici? Nessuno di noi dice che sia giusto, quello che volevo sottolineare era l'ipocrisia. Dici certe cose e visto che non vogliamo sentirle dire ti neghiamo di fare il tuo mestiere.


----------



## Lettrice (3 Febbraio 2010)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> non ho detto questo
> ma allora chi ha talento e lo usa e ha successo secondo te merita minor comprensione di chi è povero in canna?


No, pero' lui i mezzi per farsi aiutare li ha e dovrebbe usarli, c'e' anche l'avanzo per aiutare altri.


----------



## Lettrice (3 Febbraio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Per i soldi? Per il talento?* Bastano per essere felici*? Nessuno di noi dice che sia giusto, quello che volevo sottolineare era l'ipocrisia. Dici certe cose e visto che non vogliamo sentirle dire ti neghiamo di fare il tuo mestiere.


Forse no pero' aiuta eh.

Gli hanno negato Sanremo, capirai dovrebbe esserne fiero:carneval:


----------



## Mari' (3 Febbraio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Per i soldi? Per il talento? Bastano per essere felici? Nessuno di noi dice che sia giusto, quello che volevo sottolineare era l'ipocrisia. Dici certe cose e visto che non vogliamo sentirle dire ti neghiamo di fare il tuo mestiere.


Nel loro mondo "l'immagine" e' molto importante e, l'immagine va curata, e' stato uno stupido a dare quell'intervita, si e' fregato con le sue mani ... sempre se tutto questo non sia frutto di uno "Scoop"


----------



## Nobody (3 Febbraio 2010)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> esatto
> 
> 
> mi viene in mente il fil The reader...quando si fa un processo ipocrita a 6 donne delle ss
> ...


 Visto, molto bello. Il capro espiatorio fa sempre comodo, perchè lava le coscienze e rassicura. Quello che è successo nell'ultima guerra mondiale e che fa comodo non dire,  è un perfetto esempio di ipocrisia planetaria.


----------



## Nobody (3 Febbraio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Forse no pero' aiuta eh.
> 
> *Gli hanno negato Sanremo, capirai dovrebbe esserne fiero*:carneval:


 Questo è vero! :carneval:


----------



## MK (3 Febbraio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Nel loro mondo "l'immagine" e' molto importante e, l'immagine va curata, e' stato uno stupido a dare quell'intervita, si e' fregato con le sue mani ... sempre se tutto questo non sia frutto di uno "Scoop"


Mica solo nel loro mondo Marì...


----------



## Mari' (3 Febbraio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Mica solo nel loro mondo Marì...


Nel loro e' basilare/fondamentale.


----------



## Lettrice (3 Febbraio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> *Nel loro mondo "l'immagine" e' molto importante e, l'immagine va curata, e' stato uno stupido a dare quell'intervita, si e' fregato con le sue mani* ... sempre se tutto questo non sia frutto di uno "Scoop"


Verissimo!

Un po' come si frego' John Lennon dicendo che i Beatles erano piu' famosi di gesu'... che era vero pero' grande cazzata da dire in pubblico


----------



## Mari' (3 Febbraio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Verissimo!
> 
> Un po' come si frego' John Lennon dicendo che i Beatles erano piu' famosi di gesu'... che era vero pero' grande cazzata da dire in pubblico



Il successo a volte fa commettere molti errori, difficilmente la gente perdona.


----------



## oscuro (3 Febbraio 2010)

*E*

E noi cosa abbiam fatto di male per meritarci ogni anno sto ca... di sanremo...con le solite facci e da cu.. con le solite canzonette puerili,con i soliti artisti mediocri.....!Mi direte:cambia canale......cosa che puntualmente faccio....ma mi rode ugualmente è grave?


----------



## Mari' (3 Febbraio 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> E noi cosa abbiam fatto di male per meritarci ogni anno sto ca... di sanremo...con le solite facci e da cu.. con le solite canzonette puerili,con i soliti artisti mediocri.....!Mi direte:cambia canale......cosa che puntualmente faccio....ma mi rode ugualmente è grave?


La cosa ancora piu' grave e', che sono pagati da noi tutti  porca bottana


----------



## Nobody (3 Febbraio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Verissimo!
> 
> Un po' come si frego' John Lennon dicendo che i Beatles erano piu' famosi di gesu'... che era vero pero' grande cazzata da dire in pubblico


 dai, ma che vero...:carneval:  il più famoso è Ludovico Van, è l'unico a viaggiare nello spazio


----------



## Nobody (3 Febbraio 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> E noi cosa abbiam fatto di male per meritarci ogni anno sto ca... di sanremo...con le solite facci e da cu.. con le solite canzonette puerili,con i soliti artisti mediocri.....!Mi direte:cambia canale......cosa che puntualmente faccio....ma mi rode ugualmente è grave?


Non è grave, ma te ne dovresti sbattere di più... :carneval:


----------



## oscuro (3 Febbraio 2010)

*Molti*

Certamente....cambi canale...e incominciano i vari format...poi i telegiornbali poi la carta stampata....poi la radio.....!ODIO SANREMO.....si è capito vero?:rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (3 Febbraio 2010)

*oscù*



oscuro ha detto:


> Certamente....cambi canale...e incominciano i vari format...poi i telegiornbali poi la carta stampata....poi la radio.....!ODIO SANREMO.....si è capito vero?:rotfl:


hai visto che hanno silurato laura?


----------



## Lettrice (3 Febbraio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> dai, ma che vero...:carneval:  il più famoso è Ludovico Van, è l'unico a viaggiare nello spazio



Non e' vero nel 2008 hanno trasmesso nello spazio Across the Universe:carneval:

(pensa come stiamo messi)


----------



## Nobody (3 Febbraio 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Certamente....cambi canale...e incominciano i vari format...poi i telegiornbali poi la carta stampata....poi la radio.....!ODIO SANREMO.....si è capito vero?:rotfl:


 Lo so, per questo sto fisso su sky... e non solo per sanremo.:carneval:


----------



## Nobody (3 Febbraio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non e' vero nel 2008 hanno trasmesso nello spazio Across the Universe:carneval:
> 
> (pensa come stiamo messi)


 Ma Lui viaggia su una sonda e sta uscendo dal sistema solare... solo, non sopporto che abbiano messo la 5° e non la nonna :carneval:


----------



## oscuro (3 Febbraio 2010)

*Minerva*

Hanno silurato Laura?Giustamente direi.....due mesi e ti ricordi di Federico....ma dai....Non ho mai visto MARIA così incazzata mai....e cmq il fratello di laura un vero idiota.......!!Speravo se ne andasse Emiliano....invece quell'altra continua a tenerlo!!!


----------



## Mari' (3 Febbraio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> hai visto che hanno silurato *laura*?


Laura chi?


----------



## oscuro (3 Febbraio 2010)

*Molti*

:carneval:Anche io fiso su sky e 77 euro al mese.....mhhhh almeno non guardo sanremo!!:carneval:


----------



## oscuro (3 Febbraio 2010)

*Mary*

Io e minerva siamo due attenti osservatori del famoso format UOMINI E DONNE....!!


----------



## Mari' (3 Febbraio 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Hanno silurato *Laura*?Giustamente direi.....due mesi e ti ricordi di* Federico*....ma dai....Non ho mai visto *MARIA* così incazzata mai....e cmq il *fratello di laura* un vero idiota.......!!Speravo se ne andasse *Emiliano*....invece quell'altra continua a tenerlo!!!


Ma chi e' sta gente?


----------



## Mari' (3 Febbraio 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io e minerva siamo due attenti osservatori del famoso format *UOMINI E DONNE*....!!


MAH! :singleeye:


----------



## oscuro (3 Febbraio 2010)

*Mary*

Canale 5 ore 14.45....e capirai!!


----------



## oscuro (3 Febbraio 2010)

*Mary*

Ti capisco....che ti devo dire...mi piace veder la gente litigare....!!:incazzato::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (3 Febbraio 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> *Canale 5* ore 14.45....e capirai!!



AH!


----------



## Lettrice (3 Febbraio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma Lui viaggia su una sonda e sta uscendo dal sistema solare... solo, non sopporto che abbiano messo la 5° e non la nonna :carneval:


La nona avrebbe creato casino:rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (3 Febbraio 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ti capisco....che ti devo dire...mi piace veder la gente litigare....!!:incazzato::rotfl:



Perche' mi chiami Mary  vuoi litigare? :incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## oscuro (3 Febbraio 2010)

*Marì*

Volevo inglesizzarti....più trendy...vabbè marì....come desideri....!!:up:


----------



## Mari' (3 Febbraio 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Volevo inglesizzarti....più trendy...vabbè marì....come desideri....!!:up:


:forza: cosi E' meglio


----------



## MK (3 Febbraio 2010)

*E poi mi dicono che io sono l'eretico*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=17ssXyip-0c


----------



## Nobody (3 Febbraio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=17ssXyip-0c


 ma la tua firma è del vecchio hank?


----------



## Nobody (3 Febbraio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> La nona avrebbe creato casino:rotfl:


 no dai, ma lo sai perchè? essendo stata dichiarata dall'ONU patrimonio dell'umanità, non l'hanno voluta dividere con eventuali alieni :carneval: giuro che è vero!


----------



## Lettrice (3 Febbraio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> no dai, ma lo sai perchè? essendo stata dichiarata dall'ONU patrimonio dell'umanità, non l'hanno voluta dividere con eventuali alieni :carneval: giuro che è vero!


La nona e' diabolica... hanno fatto bene a trasmetterla:blank:


----------



## Nobody (3 Febbraio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> La nona e' diabolica... hanno fatto bene a trasmetterla:blank:


 dai, perchè diabolica? Dove percepisci il male?


----------



## Lettrice (3 Febbraio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> dai, perchè diabolica? Dove percepisci il male?


Ehmm siamo vagamente in ot


----------



## dererumnatura (3 Febbraio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> No, pero' lui i mezzi per farsi aiutare li ha e dovrebbe usarli, c'e' anche l'avanzo per aiutare altri.




lo dico sempre che capire non vuol dire giustificare

ma non è il solo a potersi fare aiutare e a non volerlo fare comunque...
io penso che non sia nemmeno facile avere la forza di reagire

se fosse facile non ci sarebbero così tanti depressi in giro


----------



## dererumnatura (3 Febbraio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Forse no pero' aiuta eh.
> 
> Gli hanno negato Sanremo, capirai dovrebbe esserne fiero:carneval:


:mrgreen: quoto


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Febbraio 2010)

Più o meno si è tutti d'accordo che certe dichiarazioni non sono opportune che che la popolarità dona una visibilità e un'autorevolezza che danno potere e ..."un grande potere comporta una grande responsabilità"
Peccato che siano pochi coloro che pagano la loro irresponsabilità.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Febbraio 2010)

*oscuro minerva*

Ho visto a blob l'esclusione di una, credo sia la laura che nominata, ma sono rimasta sconvolta dalla de filippi che sembrava volesse avvalorare l'autenticità del programma e delle scelte dei partecipanti ... :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato: non è indecente?


P.S. Le minuscole sono volute


----------



## Nobody (3 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Più o meno si è tutti d'accordo che certe dichiarazioni non sono opportune che che la popolarità dona una visibilità e un'autorevolezza che danno potere e ..."*un grande potere comporta una grande responsabilità"*
> Peccato che siano pochi coloro che pagano la loro irresponsabilità.


 Un grande potere, rovina... sempre.  Un potente responsabile è più raro di un prete casto


----------



## Minerva (3 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ho visto a blob l'esclusione di una, credo sia la laura che nominata, ma sono rimasta sconvolta dalla de filippi che sembrava volesse avvalorare l'autenticità del programma e delle scelte dei partecipanti ... :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato: non è indecente?
> 
> 
> P.S. Le minuscole sono volute


sì è indecente.
hai fatto bene a precisare sulle minuscole ; ci tengo alla precisione:mrgreen:


----------



## MK (3 Febbraio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ma la tua firma è del vecchio hank?


Yes.


----------



## dererumnatura (3 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Più o meno si è tutti d'accordo che certe dichiarazioni non sono opportune che che la popolarità dona una visibilità e un'autorevolezza che danno potere e ..."un grande potere comporta una grande responsabilità"
> Peccato che siano pochi coloro che pagano la loro irresponsabilità.



Sembra che alcuni parlamentari abbiano chiesto che tutti i partecipanti al festival facciano il test antidoping :mrgreen::mrgreen:

secondo me se va avanti questa cosa dovranno cancellare l'esibizione per mancanza di partecipanti all'evento


----------



## oscuro (3 Febbraio 2010)

*Minerva*

La nuova tronista femminile è ramona amodeo.....!N'altra palla!!:incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Minerva (3 Febbraio 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> La nuova tronista femminile è ramona amodeo.....!N'altra palla!!:incazzato::incazzato:


acc mi scopri impreparata:racchia:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Febbraio 2010)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Sembra che alcuni parlamentari abbiano chiesto che tutti i partecipanti al festival facciano il test antidoping :mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> secondo me se va avanti questa cosa dovranno cancellare l'esibizione per mancanza di partecipanti all'evento


 Se fossero affidabili lo chiederei io per i parlamentari...non lo è.
Però non soffrirei tantissimo per la fine di sanremo... :singleeye:


----------



## MK (3 Febbraio 2010)

*Ma sì*

facciamolo tutti il test, dove sta il problema?


----------



## Lettrice (3 Febbraio 2010)

Io passo al test dei capelli:carneval:


----------



## Minerva (3 Febbraio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io passo al test dei capelli:carneval:


 i miei non sono attendibili:cappelli:


----------



## Papero (3 Febbraio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> i ragazzini coglioni non hanno bisogno delle minchiate di Morgan... lo sanno tutti che in quel mondo lì pippano praticamente tutti senza ritegno. Ha ragione Agnelli degli Afterhours quando dice che il vero problema della droga è l'ipocrisia che gli gira attorno.


Il problema è che lui non h parlato di pippare ma di basare. Lui ha detto che usa coca pura, basata... e se la fuma. E' veramente scandaloso quello che ha detto e se è vero che un idiota totale come lui ha dei fan's è pericolosamente a rischio di emulazione

:nuke:


----------



## Nobody (4 Febbraio 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Il problema è che lui non h parlato di pippare ma di basare. Lui ha detto che usa coca pura, basata... e se la fuma. E' veramente scandaloso quello che ha detto e se è vero che un idiota totale come lui ha dei fan's è pericolosamente a rischio di emulazione
> 
> :nuke:


Ok, e se invece pippava e non fumava crack, era meno grave come messaggio?


----------



## Lettrice (4 Febbraio 2010)

Tanto si e' detto pentito e addolorato... verra' riammesso a Sanremo... bla bla bla:canna:


----------



## Nobody (4 Febbraio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Tanto si e' detto pentito e addolorato... verra' riammesso a Sanremo... bla bla bla:canna:


Smettila con quella canna... lanci cattivi messaggi :carneval:


----------



## MK (4 Febbraio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Smettila con quella canna... lanci cattivi messaggi :carneval:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: pentimento stasera in diretta su Porta a Porta...


----------



## Papero (4 Febbraio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ok, e se invece pippava e non fumava crack, era meno grave come messaggio?


Era ugualmente grave. Però io credo che molti giovani non sappiano cosa vuol dire "basare" e che alla lunga fumare crack sia ancora peggio che pippare coca.


----------



## MK (4 Febbraio 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Era ugualmente grave. Però io credo che molti giovani non sappiano cosa vuol dire "basare" e che alla lunga fumare crack sia ancora peggio che pippare coca.


Certo che è grave, certo che fa male. Ognuno ha le proprie dipendenze, quello che contesto, oltre alla pochezza dell'intervista apparsa su Max, degna dei giornaletti scandalistici più infimi, è l'ipocrisia imperante. Siamo su Rai Uno e tutti buoni tutti perfetti tutti politicamente corretti, vizi privati e pubbliche virtù. Come sempre.


----------



## Nobody (4 Febbraio 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Era ugualmente grave. Però io credo che molti giovani non sappiano cosa vuol dire "basare" e che alla lunga fumare crack sia ancora peggio che pippare coca.


Io penso che alla lunga gli effetti siano simili... forse sul breve il crack è peggio. Sai cos'è? Secondo me il grave è che ha infranto l'undicesimo comandamento... si fa ma non si dice.


----------



## Lettrice (4 Febbraio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Smettila con quella canna... lanci cattivi messaggi :carneval:



Non sono un personaggio pubblico, chi vuoi che mi ascolti?:rotfl:

Comunque non aspettarti un pentimento da parte mia... bisso e ti sputo il fumo in faccia:canna:


----------



## Nobody (4 Febbraio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non sono un personaggio pubblico, chi vuoi che mi ascolti?:rotfl:
> 
> Comunque non aspettarti un pentimento da parte mia... bisso e ti sputo il fumo in faccia:canna:


 E ai visitatori del forum non pensi...? Qui dentro hai un certo peso, potresti influenzare qualche tenero virgulto in visita :mexican:
Sul pentimento non avevo dubbi... comunque, aspiro


----------



## Lettrice (4 Febbraio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Io penso che alla lunga gli effetti siano simili... forse sul breve il crack è peggio. Sai cos'è? Secondo me il grave è che ha infranto l'undicesimo comandamento... si fa ma non si dice.


Per poi pentirsene miseramente il giorno dopo?

Mi sta anche meno simpatico di prima


----------



## MK (4 Febbraio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> E ai visitatori del forum non pensi...? Qui dentro hai un certo peso, potresti influenzare qualche tenero virgulto in visita :mexican:
> Sul pentimento non avevo dubbi... comunque, aspiro


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::up:


----------



## Lettrice (4 Febbraio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> E ai visitatori del forum non pensi...? Qui dentro hai un certo peso, potresti influenzare qualche tenero virgulto in visita :mexican:
> Sul pentimento non avevo dubbi... comunque, aspiro


Il tenero virgulo ci sta che si ammazzi di canne e ne sappia piu' di me che ormai fumo una volta all'anno (ok forse due)...:carneval:


----------



## Mari' (4 Febbraio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Tanto si e' detto pentito e addolorato... verra' riammesso a Sanremo... bla bla bla:canna:





MiKa ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: pentimento stasera in diretta su Porta a Porta...


Come avevo detto io ieri "S C O O P" per sanremo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showpost.php?p=12263&postcount=44

Avanti tutta :mexican:


----------



## Nobody (4 Febbraio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Per poi pentirsene miseramente il giorno dopo?
> 
> Mi sta anche meno simpatico di prima


 Il pentimento del giorno dopo mi fa orrore, concordo!


----------



## Nobody (4 Febbraio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> *Il tenero virgulo ci sta che si ammazzi di canne* e ne sappia piu' di me che ormai fumo una volta all'anno (ok forse due)...:carneval:


 Arghhhhh.... :rotfl: Presto, espelletela da Sanr... ops, no, dal forum!!! :carneval:


----------



## Mari' (4 Febbraio 2010)

*L'Erba Proibita. Scoprite perchè la marijuana è illegale.*

Tutto quello che avreste voluto sapere sulla cannabis ma non vi hanno mai detto. La vera storia della Cannabis. Scoprite come mai marijuana e hashish sono illegali! Con: Dario Fo, Paolo Rossi, Vergassola, 99 Posse, Pittura Freska.




http://video.google.com/videoplay?d...oprite+perchè+la+marijuana+è+illegale.&hl=it#


----------



## Lettrice (4 Febbraio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Arghhhhh.... :rotfl: Presto, espelletela da Sanr... ops, no, dal forum!!! :carneval:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4kfnke90nYk


----------



## Minerva (4 Febbraio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ok, e se invece pippava e non fumava crack, era meno grave come messaggio?


e se parlava di alcol?
e se confessava di essere pedofilo?
e se si abbuffava di grassi saturi e schifezze?

effettivamente si può fare e pagarne le conseguenze , dirlo con leggerezza costituisce un messaggio che non è giusto lasciare passare.
bon


----------



## Mari' (4 Febbraio 2010)

*La vera storia della marijuana*

http://www.luogocomune.net/site/modules/news/article.php?storyid=3194


----------



## Nobody (4 Febbraio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> e se parlava di alcol?
> e se confessava di essere pedofilo?
> e se si abbuffava di grassi saturi e schifezze?
> 
> ...


Beh nel secondo caso sarebbe reo confesso... per il resto, quando non si infrange la legge ognuno fa ciò che vuole di se stesso. E se mi intervisti, posso tranquillamente decidere di raccontarti senza pudori cosa faccio. Magari mi riempio di coca cola, mangio bidoni di nutella, bevo superalcolici come gazzosa e mi abbruttisco 12 ore al giorno sul divano davanti al televisore... certo, non sono bei messaggi, ma presumo purtroppo che siano comportamenti non poi così rari. 
Sul successivo pentimento, meglio stendere un velo pietoso...


----------



## Minerva (4 Febbraio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Beh nel secondo caso sarebbe reo confesso... per il resto, quando non si infrange la legge ognuno fa ciò che vuole di se stesso. E se mi intervisti, posso tranquillamente decidere di raccontarti senza pudori cosa faccio. Magari mi riempio di coca cola, mangio bidoni di nutella, bevo superalcolici come gazzosa e mi abbruttisco 12 ore al giorno sul divano davanti al televisore... certo, non sono bei messaggi, ma presumo purtroppo che siano comportamenti non poi così rari.
> Sul successivo pentimento, meglio stendere un velo pietoso...


 il pentimento peloso qualifica semplicemente un personaggio "libero" che senza i soldi degli ipocriti e ottusi non può fare il creativo fuori dagli schemi.


----------



## Lettrice (4 Febbraio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> il pentimento peloso qualifica semplicemente un personaggio "libero" che senza i soldi degli ipocriti e ottusi non può fare il creativo fuori dagli schemi.


Signora Minerva abbia pazienza, ma c'e' una lunghissima lista di "drogati creativi" che che degli ottusi ipocriti se ne frega alla grandona... senza neanche subire un danno economico.

Credo anche io fosse solo uno scoop...


----------



## Nobody (4 Febbraio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> il pentimento peloso qualifica semplicemente un personaggio "libero" che senza i soldi degli ipocriti e ottusi non può fare il creativo fuori dagli schemi.


 Misurare il successo nell'arte senza confrontarsi con l'apprezzamento anche degli ipocriti ed ottusi è impossibile. 
Se faccio i 100 metri in 9'' sono oggettivamente un fenomeno, se dipingo dipendo totalmente dalla soggettività altrui.
Con questo non voglio dire che questo Morgan sia un'artista (non conosco nessuna sua canzone), ma che la misura di un creativo sta negli altri.


----------



## Minerva (4 Febbraio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Misurare il successo nell'arte senza confrontarsi con l'apprezzamento anche degli ipocriti ed ottusi è impossibile.
> Se faccio i 100 metri in 9'' sono oggettivamente un fenomeno, se dipingo dipendo totalmente dalla soggettività altrui.
> Con questo non voglio dire che questo Morgan sia un'artista (non conosco nessuna sua canzone), ma che la misura di un creativo sta negli altri.


questo è un discorso a parte (ma si parlava di *soldi*, non di successo ).
la definizione di creativo o artista per morgan l'ho usata ironicamente; lui ne ha solo gli ipotetici e stereotipati comportamenti ma non la caratura
per me


----------



## Lettrice (4 Febbraio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> questo è un discorso a parte (ma si parlava di *soldi*, non di successo ).
> *la definizione di creativo o artista per morgan l'ho usata ironicamente; lui ne ha solo gli ipotetici e stereotipati comportamenti ma non la caratura
> per me*


Ahhh... concordo... anche se coi primissimi Bluvertigo mi aspettavo molto da lui


----------



## Nobody (4 Febbraio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> questo è un discorso a parte* (ma si parlava di soldi, non di successo ).*
> la definizione di creativo o artista per morgan l'ho usata ironicamente; lui ne ha solo gli ipotetici e stereotipati comportamenti ma non la caratura
> per me


 Beh ma il mediatore del successo nella nostra società sono i soldi. Di solito, sono direttamente proporzionali al successo che hai.


----------



## Lettrice (4 Febbraio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Beh ma il mediatore del successo nella nostra società sono i soldi. Di solito, sono direttamente proporzionali *al successo* che hai.


E al talento troppo spesso:carneval:


----------



## Nobody (4 Febbraio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> E al talento troppo spesso:carneval:


 Successo e talento però a volte non marciano sullo stesso binario. Non per avvallare i cosiddetti geni incompresi, ovviamente. Però qualche volta chi ha talento può anche non aver successo nel suo campo.


----------



## Minerva (4 Febbraio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Beh ma il mediatore del successo nella nostra società sono i soldi. *Di solito*, sono direttamente proporzionali al successo che hai.


? ...va bene.
il discorso dei soldi era funzionale al concetto espresso ; se vogliamo allargarlo parlando di altro si può anche fare.
lo faccio:
sì, di solito


----------



## Lettrice (4 Febbraio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> *Successo e talento però a volte non marciano sullo stesso binario*. Non per avvallare i cosiddetti geni incompresi, ovviamente. Però qualche volta chi ha talento può anche non aver successo nel suo campo.


Era quello che intendevo... non mi capisci piu'...tra noi e' finita.

I geni incompresi per me non esistono... almeno non di questi tempi, forse qualche raro caso.

Il successo commerciale non sempre va a spasso col talento...


----------



## Nobody (4 Febbraio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Era quello che intendevo... non mi capisci piu'...tra noi e' finita.
> 
> I geni incompresi per me non esistono... almeno non di questi tempi, forse qualche raro caso.
> 
> Il successo commerciale non sempre va a spasso col talento...


 Non sempre... ma il contrario di solito si. Chi ha successo non sempre ha talento, ma chi ha talento di solito ha successo.


----------



## Lettrice (4 Febbraio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non sempre... ma il contrario di solito si. Chi ha successo non sempre ha talento, ma chi ha *talento di solito ha successo*.


Uhmmm dipende da che successo... ci sono casi di talenti che non raggiungono proprio il successo economico


----------



## Anna A (4 Febbraio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non sempre... ma il contrario di solito si. Chi ha successo non sempre ha talento, ma chi ha talento di solito ha successo.


siamo sempre lì, dipende molto anche dalla testa del talentuoso ma soprattutto dal carattere. 
sei hai talento ma sei fragile reggi poco le luci del successo, anzi a volte non arrivi nemmeno a vederle. 
e non è un caso che i talenti alberghino in persone abb schizzate.


----------



## Lettrice (4 Febbraio 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sG2Vj86B2hg

Basta pensare al povero Iggy che per campare (di droghe) fa pubblicita' a una compagnia di assicurazioni:carneval:


----------



## Minerva (4 Febbraio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> siamo sempre lì, dipende molto anche dalla testa del talentuoso ma soprattutto dal carattere.
> sei hai talento ma sei fragile reggi poco le luci del successo, anzi a volte non arrivi nemmeno a vederle.
> e non è un caso che i talenti alberghino in persone abb schizzate.


spesso la sensibilità estrema è difficile da reggere e crea il malessere esistenziale.
cesare pavese, per dirne uno ...se l'è portato in giro e impresso nei suoi libri fino a che ha retto.
"non fate troppi pettegolezzi"
con quanta ironia ha giocato anche con la sua morte


----------



## Anna A (4 Febbraio 2010)

ritotnando al caso morgan, posso solo dire che è andato, andato, andato.. è come se avesse fatto saltare le dighe del cervello e parlasse alle iguane (con in sottofondo la muisca de il cattivo tenente)...............


----------



## ranatan (4 Febbraio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> nell'intervista che ha suscitato scalpore ha detto parecchie idiozie dimostrando una superficialità assoluta.
> ed è giusto che rimanga a casa e trovi altrove i soldi per la sua cocaina quotidiana
> spiace solo per ranatina:condom:


Eccomi...sconsolata...
Ho letto l'intervista sul web. E' stato in effetti un vero scervellato a dire certe cose...che assumesse qualche droga penso che fosse evidente a tutti ma andarlo a spiattellarlo in giro denota davvero una superficialità senza limiti.,
In considerazione del successo e della visibilità che ha, avrebbe dovuto almeno pensare agli effetti che una tale dichiarazione potrebbe avere sui certi ragazzini deboli che desiderano emularlo...


----------



## ranatan (4 Febbraio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> ritotnando al caso morgan, posso solo dire che è andato, andato, andato.. è come se avesse fatto saltare le dighe del cervello e parlasse alle iguane (con in sottofondo la muisca de il cattivo tenente)...............



  Può essere e mi spiace. E' sempre triste vedere uno che se ne va completamente di testa


----------



## Anna A (4 Febbraio 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Eccomi...sconsolata...
> Ho letto l'intervista sul web. E' stato in effetti un vero scervellato a dire certe cose...che assumesse qualche droga penso che fosse evidente a tutti ma andarlo a spiattellarlo in giro denota davvero una superficialità senza limiti.,
> In considerazione del successo e della visibilità che ha, avrebbe dovuto almeno pensare agli effetti che una tale dichiarazione potrebbe avere sui certi ragazzini deboli che desiderano emularlo...


e sì, peccato solo che ormai i suoi momenti di lucidità saranno ridotti ad un'ora al giorno. è andato..
so come va.


----------



## Anna A (4 Febbraio 2010)

poi sai.. mi viene in mente quel vecchiaccio di mick jagger che cantava brown sugar why re u so good?... e guardalo lì il vecchio bastardo. seppellisce gli altri ma lui è ancora lì: ecco cosa vuol dire avere carattere!!!


----------



## Nobody (4 Febbraio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> poi sai.. mi viene in mente quel vecchiaccio di mick jagger che cantava brown sugar why re u so good?... e guardalo lì il vecchio bastardo. seppellisce gli altri ma lui è ancora lì: ecco cosa vuol dire avere carattere!!!


 mica solo lui... gli stones dimostrano che la droga assunta regolarmente con cognizione di causa, associata ad un'intensa attività fisica e sessuale, fa miracoli :carneval:  Meno male che non sono famoso...:rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (4 Febbraio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> mica solo lui... gli stones dimostrano che la droga assunta regolarmente con cognizione di causa, associata ad un'intensa attività fisica e sessuale, fa miracoli :carneval:  Meno male che non sono famoso...:rotfl:


se non l'avessero presa magari  sarebbero meno mummificati


----------



## Lettrice (4 Febbraio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> se non l'avessero presa magari  sarebbero meno mummificati


Ma si sarebbero divertiti molto meno... :carneval:

(Con questo non voglio dire che ci si possa divertire solo con la droga o quel tipo di vita... vale per loro che avendo abbastanza soldi possono "tener la situazione sotto controllo")


----------



## Minerva (4 Febbraio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> *Ma si sarebbero divertiti molto meno... :*carneval:
> 
> (Con questo non voglio dire che ci si possa divertire solo con la droga o quel tipo di vita... vale per loro che avendo abbastanza soldi possono "tener la situazione sotto controllo")


non lo so, sai? forse avrebberoapprezzato meglio certe cose


----------



## Lettrice (4 Febbraio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> non lo sai? forse avrebberoapprezzato meglio certe cose


Certo e anziche' scrivere Sympathy for the devil avrebbero scritto cori di chiesa:carneval:


----------



## Minerva (4 Febbraio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Certo e anziche' scrivere Sympathy for the devil avrebbero scritto cori di chiesa:carneval:


vedo che non c'è grigio tra il bianco e nero per te.
ok


----------



## Nobody (4 Febbraio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> se non l'avessero presa magari sarebbero meno mummificati


e vabbè, magari si... ma ho visto l'ultimo film di Scorsese sugli Stones, saranno mummificati ma voglio vedere quanta gente sopra i 60 regge tre ore di concerto "fisico" come loro :mexican:


----------



## Anna A (4 Febbraio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> se non l'avessero presa magari sarebbero meno mummificati


anatema
forse ti confondi con i pooh:rotfl:
mick è ancora un fiorellino. questa foto è stupenda e ormai storica in tutti i sensi.


----------



## Minerva (4 Febbraio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> anatema
> *forse ti confondi con i pooh*:rotfl:
> mick è ancora un fiorellino. questa foto è stupenda e ormai storica in tutti i sensi.


può essere


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Febbraio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Certo che è grave, certo che fa male. *Ognuno ha le proprie dipendenze,* quello che contesto, oltre alla pochezza dell'intervista apparsa su Max, degna dei giornaletti scandalistici più infimi, è l'ipocrisia imperante. Siamo su Rai Uno e tutti buoni tutti perfetti tutti politicamente corretti, vizi privati e pubbliche virtù. Come sempre.


 Non mi piace questa generalizzazione.
Io sono dipendente dal latte alla mattina e ho una certa predilezione (controllata, le cedo solo di tanto in tanto) per l'acqua uliveto, eh...
Io vorrei private e pubbliche virtù.
Ma non è che per sconfiggere l'ipocrisia si debba esaltare la protervia.


----------



## Anna A (4 Febbraio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> e vabbè, magari si... ma ho visto l'ultimo film di Scorsese sugli Stones, saranno mummificati ma voglio vedere quanta gente sopra i 60 regge tre ore di concerto "fisico" come loro :mexican:


peccato solo per keith richards.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Febbraio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> anatema
> forse ti confondi con i pooh:rotfl:
> *mick è ancora un fiorellino*. questa foto è stupenda e ormai storica in tutti i sensi.


----------



## Nobody (4 Febbraio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> peccato solo per keith richards.


 cosa gli è successo?


----------



## Nobody (4 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


>


vabbè dai, per avere l'età che hanno non sono poi così ruderi... se prendi un ragioniere del catasto in pensione mi sa che sta peggio :carneval: Anzi, il più salutista Charlie Watts sembra quello messo peggio...


----------



## Minerva (4 Febbraio 2010)

quello che voglio dire è che i rolling stones piacciono molto anche a me...ma il fatto che si droghino non penso proprio li abbia migliorati, anzi


----------



## Lettrice (4 Febbraio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> vabbè dai, per avere l'età che hanno non sono poi così ruderi... se prendi un ragioniere del catasto in pensione mi sa che sta peggio :carneval: Anzi, il più salutista Charlie Watts sembra quello messo peggio...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Anna A (4 Febbraio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> cosa gli è successo?


dopo che è caduto dalla palma, anni fa, dà un po' i numeri..
in confronto alla sua, la vita spericolata di vasco sembra una gita parrocchiale:mrgreen:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Febbraio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> vabbè dai, per avere l'età che hanno non sono poi così ruderi... se prendi un ragioniere del catasto in pensione mi sa che sta peggio :carneval: Anzi, il più salutista Charlie Watts sembra quello messo peggio...


Premesso che per me era (erano) inguardabile anche a 22 anni, che mi disgustano le sue espressioni e movenze (a proposito del thread di cosa ci seduce,,, :unhappy, ha proprio un aspetto da "ritratto di Dorian Grey". Non trovo nulla di male nell'invecchiare e le rughe e la decadenza non mi disturbano (porto acqua al mio mulino, ormai mal messo), ma non è un bell'invecchiare, anche se liftato, il suo.


----------



## Anna A (4 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Premesso che per me era (erano) inguardabile anche a 22 anni, che mi disgustano le sue espressioni e movenze (a proposito del thread di cosa ci seduce,,, :unhappy, ha proprio un aspetto da "ritratto di Dorian Grey". Non trovo nulla di male nell'invecchiare e le rughe e la decadenza non mi disturbano (porto acqua al mio mulino, ormai mal messo), ma non è un bell'invecchiare, anche se liftato, il suo.


ma mica sono da guardare.. se no facevano gli attori..
uh persa.. i rs sono musica. sono il rock.


----------



## Nobody (4 Febbraio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> dopo che è caduto dalla palma, anni fa, dà un po' i numeri..
> in confronto alla sua, la vita spericolata di vasco sembra una gita parrocchiale:mrgreen:


ah si sapevo del volo dalla palma... incredibile che alla sua età se la sia cavata così a buon mercato... 
Vasco in confronto è una giovane marmotta :carneval:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Febbraio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma mica sono da guardare.. se no facevano gli attori..
> uh persa.. i rs sono musica. sono il rock.


 Mica sii stava discutendo di quello. Comunque Mick ha sempre pensato/preteso di essere sexy.. :unhappy:


----------



## Nobody (4 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Premesso che per me era (erano) inguardabile anche a 22 anni, che mi disgustano le sue espressioni e movenze (a proposito del thread di cosa ci seduce,,, :unhappy, ha proprio un aspetto da "ritratto di Dorian Grey". Non trovo nulla di male nell'invecchiare e le rughe e la decadenza non mi disturbano (porto acqua al mio mulino, ormai mal messo), ma non è un bell'invecchiare, anche se liftato, il suo.


 se parli dell'aspetto fisico, ci sta... tutto è soggettivo. Per il resto, uno che si fa un giorno si ed uno no 15km di corsa alla sua età...


----------



## Lettrice (4 Febbraio 2010)

Sinceramente non trovo Mick Jagger sexy...potendo avrei scelto altri piuttosto che lui:carneval:


----------



## MK (4 Febbraio 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> certi ragazzini deboli che desiderano emularlo...


 
Secondo me si tende a pensare ai ragazzini come a degli idioti che si bevano tutto quanto gli si dice. Un po' come ai tempi nostri le mamme pensavano che il drogarsi dipendesse SOLO dalle brutte compagnie. Ero in metropolitana e un gruppo di 20enni universitari discuteva del caso Morgan, senza scandalizzarsi affatto del messaggio.


----------



## MK (4 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non mi piace questa generalizzazione.
> Io sono dipendente dal latte alla mattina e ho una certa predilezione (controllata, le cedo solo di tanto in tanto) per l'acqua uliveto, eh...
> Io vorrei private e pubbliche virtù.
> Ma non è che per sconfiggere l'ipocrisia si debba esaltare la protervia.


E niente vizio? Guarda Persa una società esente da vizi mi terrorizza. Sarebbe disumana.


----------



## Minerva (4 Febbraio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Secondo me si tende a pensare ai ragazzini come a degli idioti che si bevano tutto quanto gli si dice. Un po' come ai tempi nostri le mamme pensavano che il drogarsi dipendesse SOLO dalle brutte compagnie. Ero in metropolitana e un gruppo di 20enni universitari discuteva del caso Morgan, senza scandalizzarsi affatto del messaggio.


non si tratta solo di ragazzini.
ci sono persone tanto ingenue ed ignoranti che ogni giorno si fanno truffare da maghi e fattucchiere per una depressione ..terreno fertile .
ma a parte tutto è una questione di principio: certe cazzate non vanno sdoganate


----------



## Lettrice (4 Febbraio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Secondo me si tende a pensare ai ragazzini come a degli idioti che si bevano tutto quanto gli si dice. Un po' come ai tempi nostri le mamme pensavano che il drogarsi dipendesse SOLO dalle brutte compagnie. Ero in metropolitana e un gruppo di 20enni universitari discuteva del caso Morgan, senza scandalizzarsi affatto del messaggio.


MK non credo che il problema sia ammettere di far uso di droghe... dire di usare il crack per uscire dalla depressione se lo poteva evitare.
Poi tanto era uno scoop di Sanremo:carneval:


----------



## dererumnatura (4 Febbraio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Secondo me si tende a pensare ai ragazzini come a degli idioti che si bevano tutto quanto gli si dice. Un po' come ai tempi nostri le mamme pensavano che il drogarsi dipendesse SOLO dalle brutte compagnie. Ero in metropolitana e un gruppo di 20enni universitari discuteva del caso Morgan, senza scandalizzarsi affatto del messaggio.



sicuramente non sono idioti ma la questione è dare l' esempio.

è accettabile che uno che dichiara di prendere tutti i giorni cocaina partecipi ad un programma di una rete pubblica senza che nessuno almeno prenda distanza dal suo comportamento?

poi che ci siano altri che lo fanno in segreto è a dir poco scontato.

ma sapendolo è doveroso quanto meno dichiarare che sta sbagliando e che non è un buon esempio-


----------



## MK (4 Febbraio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> non si tratta solo di ragazzini.
> ci sono persone tanto ingenue ed ignoranti che ogni giorno si fanno truffare da maghi e fattucchiere per una depressione ..terreno fertile .
> ma a parte tutto è una questione di principio: certe cazzate non vanno sdoganate


La De Filippi fa danni peggiori, comunque credo lo riammetteranno. Pentimento, mea culpa e lo show continua (e l'audience sale).


----------



## MK (4 Febbraio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> MK non credo che il problema sia ammettere di far uso di droghe... dire di usare il crack per uscire dalla depressione se lo poteva evitare.
> Poi tanto era uno scoop di Sanremo:carneval:


Il ragazzo è andato sopra le righe, come al solito... 

ps io Jagger lo trovo molto sexy invece.


----------



## MK (4 Febbraio 2010)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> sicuramente non sono idioti ma la questione è dare l' esempio.
> 
> è accettabile che uno che dichiara di prendere tutti i giorni cocaina partecipi ad un programma di una rete pubblica senza che nessuno almeno prenda distanza dal suo comportamento?
> 
> ...


La legge è uguale per tutti, dicono.


----------



## dererumnatura (4 Febbraio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> La legge è uguale per tutti, dicono.



si, quando c'è un processo e si dimostra la colpevolezza.
lui si è autodenunciato...


----------



## MK (4 Febbraio 2010)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> si, quando c'è un processo e si dimostra la colpevolezza.
> lui si è autodenunciato...


Fino a quando i processi si faranno, va beh...


----------



## Lettrice (4 Febbraio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Il ragazzo è andato sopra le righe, come al solito...
> 
> ps io Jagger lo trovo molto sexy invece.


OT: Preferirei un David Bowie  o un Paul McCartney primi anni 60 con giacca e cravatta landesina:


----------



## MK (4 Febbraio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> OT: Preferirei un David Bowie o un Paul McCartney primi anni 60 con giacca e cravatta landesina:


Naaaaaaaa, il più sexy di tutti resta Jim Morrison e i suoi pantaloni neri di pelle .


----------



## Lettrice (4 Febbraio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Naaaaaaaa, il più sexy di tutti resta Jim Morrison e i suoi pantaloni neri di pelle .


Nooo! Non mi e' mai piaciuto... lui e' proprio uno che non si e' divertito:unhappy:


----------



## Nobody (4 Febbraio 2010)

*preferisci questi?*



Lettrice ha detto:


> OT: Preferirei un David Bowie o un Paul McCartney primi anni 60 con giacca e cravatta landesina:


----------



## Nobody (4 Febbraio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Nooo! Non mi e' mai piaciuto... lui e' proprio uno che non si e' divertito:unhappy:


 Troppi rettili in testa... è vero, lui non si è mai divertito.


----------



## dererumnatura (4 Febbraio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> wooooow


----------



## MK (4 Febbraio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Nooo! Non mi e' mai piaciuto... lui e' proprio uno che non si e' divertito:unhappy:


Su questo hai ragione. Era altro quello che voleva, ma ne è stato travolto purtroppo.


----------



## Lettrice (4 Febbraio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


>


George pussa via!


----------



## Nobody (4 Febbraio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> George pussa via!


ahahahah... dai, in questo film George non è affatto male... Tra l'altro Tarantino era furibondo perchè durante la lavorazione del film, fuori dal camper di Clooney c'era la fila per trombarselo, e lui doveva sempre accontentarsi.:carneval:


----------



## Lettrice (4 Febbraio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ahahahah... dai, in questo film George non è affatto male... Tra l'altro Tarantino era furibondo perchè durante la lavorazione del film, fuori dal camper di Clooney c'era la fila per trombarselo,* e lui doveva sempre accontentarsi*.:carneval:


Ho perso una buona occasione


----------



## Minerva (4 Febbraio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> *La De Filippi fa danni peggiori*, comunque credo lo riammetteranno. Pentimento, mea culpa e lo show continua (e l'audience sale).


 capisco, allora sdoganiamo.non fa una piega


----------



## Nobody (4 Febbraio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ho perso una buona occasione


il making off de "Dal tramonto all'alba" è magnifico... veditelo, è spassosissimo!:mexican:


----------



## Minerva (4 Febbraio 2010)

comunque diciamo tutti che la gente non è tanto stupida da farsi confondere le idee
poi, nella realtà, il carisma del maledetto attecchisce con evidenza facendoci risaltare personaggi che, a pari talento di altri...suscitano maggiore attrazione e fascino .


----------



## dererumnatura (4 Febbraio 2010)

*E' diventato un caso di stato*

Bersani :Morgan merita un'altra possibilità!


«Morgan ha dato un cattivo insegnamento. Ha sbagliato, ma non possiamo massacrarlo» dice il numero uno del Pd.


----------



## Lettrice (4 Febbraio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> comunque diciamo tutti che la gente non è tanto stupida da farsi confondere le idee
> poi, nella realtà, il carisma del maledetto attecchisce con evidenza facendoci risaltare personaggi che, a pari talento di altri...suscitano maggiore attrazione e fascino .


Cosa intende per maledetti?


----------



## dererumnatura (4 Febbraio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> comunque diciamo tutti che la gente non è tanto stupida da farsi confondere le idee
> poi, nella realtà, il carisma del maledetto attecchisce con evidenza facendoci risaltare personaggi che, a pari talento di altri...suscitano maggiore attrazione e fascino .




attecchisce solo ciò che trova terreno fertile. E il terreno può essere fertile per diversi motivi...la stupidità è solo uno dei tanti.

I tuoi commenti mi trasmettono spesso una tua estrema rigidità nei confronti di chi sbaglia...e tipicamente tanta rigidità verso gli altri è sintomo di rigidità e critica verso sè stessi.

C'è qualcosa che non ti piace di te stessa che ancora non hai superato?


----------



## Minerva (4 Febbraio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Cosa intende per maledetti?


coloro i quali hanno o hanno avuto comportamenti provocatori e spregiudicati 
Hemingway, Bukowski… De André e Vasco Rossi ad esempio...cito loro perché ad unirli sono delle splendide interviste di fernanda pivano.





oh ...guarda che ho trovato

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i3jEcewl5m8&feature=related


----------



## Grande82 (4 Febbraio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Secondo me si tende a pensare ai ragazzini come a degli idioti che si bevano tutto quanto gli si dice. Un po' come ai tempi nostri le mamme pensavano che il drogarsi dipendesse SOLO dalle brutte compagnie. Ero in metropolitana e un gruppo di 20enni universitari discuteva del caso Morgan, senza scandalizzarsi affatto del messaggio.


 ma i ventenni universitari non sono i quindicenni liceali!!


----------



## Anna A (4 Febbraio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


>


 
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

che film allucinante.. dall'alba al tramonto.. e lo sceriffo che vive solo dall'aurora all'alba.. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Anna A (4 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mica sii stava discutendo di quello. Comunque Mick ha sempre pensato/preteso di essere sexy.. :unhappy:


ma lo è :mexican:


----------



## Anna A (4 Febbraio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Naaaaaaaa, il più sexy di tutti resta Jim Morrison e i suoi pantaloni neri di pelle .


naaa il più bono resta robert plant in the song remains the same.. non c'è storia..


----------



## Lettrice (4 Febbraio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> coloro i quali hanno o hanno avuto comportamenti provocatori e spregiudicati
> Hemingway, Bukowski… De André e Vasco Rossi ad esempio...cito loro perché ad unirli sono delle splendide interviste di fernanda pivano.
> 
> 
> ...


La Pivano ha dato la risposta nell'intervista... l'umanita', forse e' quello che rende gran parte di questi personaggi attraenti anche se tante volte non salvo comunque i comportamenti


----------



## Minerva (4 Febbraio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> La Pivano ha dato la risposta nell'intervista... l'umanita', forse e' quello che rende gran parte di questi personaggi attraenti anche se tante volte non salvo comunque i comportamenti


 mi dissocio un po' da me perchè ho tirato fuori un poeta come de andré , ma anche gli altri, del resto...non si possono fare termini di paragone ..è improprio.
ad ogni modo , trovo che con l'umanità spesso salviamo troppi atteggiamenti che altri , con sacrificio ,
hanno modificato imponendo forza di volontà e carattere.
va tutto bene purché non si legittimi sempre con : sbagliare è umano e simpatico

...


----------



## dererumnatura (4 Febbraio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi dissocio un po' da me perchè ho tirato fuori un poeta come de andré , ma anche gli altri, del resto...non si possono fare termini di paragone ..è improprio.
> ad ogni modo , trovo che con l'umanità spesso salviamo troppi atteggiamenti che altri , con sacrificio ,
> hanno modificato imponendo forza di volontà e carattere.
> va tutto bene purché non si legittimi sempre con : sbagliare è umano e simpatico
> ...



ci sono fasi della vita in cui si fanno errori. Bisogna avere come dici tu la forza e il carattere di migliorare..di cambiare. Ciò non toglie che sono fasi che passiamo tutti. giudicare con severità e rigidità chi sbaglia ( e lo so bene perchè era una mia caratteristica) non è sinonimo di aver raggiunto l'obiettivo...ma di non essere realmente scesa a patti con sè stessa.
Sbagliare è umano. simpatico o meno dipende dall'entità dello sbaglio e da quante volte lo si itera prima di imparare...nonchè dagli effetti che può avere sugli altri.

Se cado perchè faccio il pirla su una scala e mi rompo una gamba..sono solo fatti miei.Se cado e la spezzo a chi passa sotto..il discorso cambia


----------



## Lettrice (4 Febbraio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi dissocio un po' da me perchè ho tirato fuori un poeta come de andré , ma anche gli altri, del resto...non si possono fare termini di paragone ..è improprio.
> ad ogni modo , trovo che con l'umanità spesso salviamo troppi atteggiamenti che altri , con sacrificio ,
> hanno modificato imponendo forza di volontà e carattere.
> va tutto bene purché non si legittimi sempre con : sbagliare è umano e simpatico
> ...


Era quello che intendevo con il non salvare il comportamento... il mio caro Bukowski era un misero alcolizzato in quello che scriveva c'era tanta umanita' proprio perche'  scriveva di miseria e alcolismo, una societa' marginale ma reale... non ho mai trovato "figo" il suo stile di vita o quello degli Stones ma per loro ha giocato un ruolo fondamentale.
Mi dissocio ma apprezzo le opere


----------



## Minerva (4 Febbraio 2010)

se poi penso alla personalità violenta del caravaggio contro la dolcezza espressiva del narciso meravigliato di sè...mi ritiro per deliberare:condom:


----------



## Lettrice (4 Febbraio 2010)

Se poi si ferma a pensare a quanti hanno sedotto giovani modelle (troppo giovani) potrebbe ritirarsi a deliberare per anni:condom:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Febbraio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> non si tratta solo di ragazzini.
> ci sono persone tanto ingenue ed ignoranti che ogni giorno si fanno truffare da maghi e fattucchiere per una depressione ..terreno fertile .
> ma a parte tutto è una questione di principio: certe cazzate non vanno sdoganate





Lettrice ha detto:


> MK non credo che il problema sia ammettere di far uso di droghe... dire di usare il crack per uscire dalla depressione se lo poteva evitare.
> Poi tanto era uno scoop di Sanremo:carneval:


Mi inchino (c'è scarsità di emoticons :incazzato


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Febbraio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ahahahah... dai, in questo film George non è affatto male... Tra l'altro Tarantino era furibondo perchè durante la lavorazione del film, fuori dal camper di Clooney c'era la fila per trombarselo, e lui doveva sempre accontentarsi.:carneval:


Chissà come mai... :carneval:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Febbraio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma lo è :mexican:





Anna A ha detto:


> naaa il più bono resta robert plant in the song remains the same.. non c'è storia..


 Se non scherzi ...non ci contederemmo mai gli uomini...


----------



## Anna A (5 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Se non scherzi ...non ci contederemmo mai gli uomini...


non scherzo affatto.. ho sempre avuto un debole per plant.
ovviamente si stava parlando di rocker belli e non di belli in generale


----------



## Anna A (5 Febbraio 2010)

certo che morgan ha una faccia di tolla mica da niente..
prima le spara grosse e poi ritratta sempre -frignando.
inizia a starmi abb sulle palle il tipo


----------



## MK (5 Febbraio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> certo che morgan ha una faccia di tolla mica da niente..
> prima le spara grosse e poi ritratta sempre -frignando.
> inizia a starmi abb sulle palle il tipo


Non rientrerà in gara ma andrà a Sanremo, questo era quello che ha lasciato intendere Vespa ieri sera. Morgan è sopra le righe e può stare  simpatico o meno, non ha frignato, ha ammesso l'ingenuità ma con dignità. Sarei poi curiosa di sapere quanto venderà Max con lo scoop .


----------



## Lettrice (5 Febbraio 2010)

*Fantastico!*

_Se uno come Morgan, dopo aver passato la vita a coltivare l’immagine dell’artista maledetto, dopo essersi costruito un’identità di trasgressivo e di personaggio fuori delle regole, nel momento più drammatico della sua vita si fa prima intervistare da Diaco e poi partecipa come ospite d’onore al salotto più tradizionalista della nostra tv, allora significa che la droga fa davvero male._

http://www.corriere.it/spettacoli/1...io_2a15fb7e-1226-11df-b50d-00144f02aabe.shtml
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Lettrice (5 Febbraio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Non rientrerà in gara ma andrà a Sanremo, questo era quello che ha lasciato intendere Vespa ieri sera. Morgan è sopra le righe e può stare  simpatico o meno,* non ha frignato*, ha ammesso l'ingenuità ma con dignità. Sarei poi curiosa di sapere quanto venderà Max con lo scoop .


No dai ha frignato... si e' anche dissociato dal pensiero del personaggio Morgan:unhappy::carneval:


----------



## Minerva (5 Febbraio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Se poi si ferma a pensare a quanti hanno sedotto giovani modelle (troppo giovani) potrebbe ritirarsi a deliberare per anni:condom:


 mi auguro di aver frainteso.


----------



## Anna A (5 Febbraio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> _Se uno come Morgan, dopo aver passato la vita a coltivare l’immagine dell’artista maledetto, dopo essersi costruito un’identità di trasgressivo e di personaggio fuori delle regole, nel momento più drammatico della sua vita si fa prima intervistare da Diaco e poi partecipa come ospite d’onore al salotto più tradizionalista della nostra tv, allora significa che la droga fa davvero male._
> 
> http://www.corriere.it/spettacoli/1...io_2a15fb7e-1226-11df-b50d-00144f02aabe.shtml
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## MK (5 Febbraio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> No dai ha frignato... si e' anche dissociato dal pensiero del personaggio Morgan:unhappy::carneval:


Mah non mi sembra invece. Ha cercato di svincolarsi da don Mazza che ce l'ha messa tutta per convertirlo...


----------



## Anna A (5 Febbraio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> No dai ha frignato... si e' anche dissociato dal pensiero del personaggio Morgan:unhappy::carneval:


appunto

e quindi merita un


----------



## Lettrice (5 Febbraio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi auguro di aver frainteso.


Non lo so se ha frainteso, ma due a caso molto noti erano Gauguin e Schiele (Schiele se non ricordo male venne anche arrestato)


----------



## Minerva (5 Febbraio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non lo so se ha frainteso, ma due a caso molto noti erano Gauguin e Schiele (Schiele se non ricordo male venne anche arrestato)


 ho frainteso parecchio.
sì, nell'arte ci sono splendidi esempi di mascalzoni pieni di talento; c'è da dire che almeno sulla bilancia costoro avevano tanto da mettere


----------



## MK (5 Febbraio 2010)

*Mai ho giudicato*

e giudicherò un artista per la sua vita privata. Un politico sì invece :mexican:, soprattutto se predica bene e razzola male.


----------



## Lettrice (5 Febbraio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> ho frainteso parecchio.
> sì, nell'arte ci sono splendidi esempi di mascalzoni pieni di talento; c'è da dire che almeno sulla bilancia costoro avevano tanto da mettere



Non lo so, siamo sempre li... mi dissocio dall'uomo e i suoi vizi (in questi casi soprattutto perche' vanno a discapito di altri) apprezzo il talento.
Ha mai visto il film sulla vita di Schiele? Molto bello se non l'ha visto glielo consiglio


----------



## Minerva (5 Febbraio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non lo so, siamo sempre li... mi dissocio dall'uomo e i suoi vizi (in questi casi soprattutto perche' vanno a discapito di altri) apprezzo il talento.
> *Ha mai visto il film sulla vita di Sch*iele? Molto bello se non l'ha visto glielo consiglio


 temevo una delusione cocente .lo farò


----------



## dererumnatura (5 Febbraio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> _Se uno come Morgan, dopo aver passato la vita a coltivare l’immagine dell’artista maledetto, dopo essersi costruito un’identità di trasgressivo e di personaggio fuori delle regole, nel momento più drammatico della sua vita si fa prima intervistare da Diaco e poi partecipa come ospite d’onore al salotto più tradizionalista della nostra tv, allora significa che la droga fa davvero male._
> 
> http://www.corriere.it/spettacoli/1...io_2a15fb7e-1226-11df-b50d-00144f02aabe.shtml
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



:mrgreen::up:


----------



## Anna A (5 Febbraio 2010)

più sento parlare di lui, anche alla radio. e più mi sta sui bippe e come a  me immagino ad un sacco di altra gente.
come si fa a dire io per non drogarmi mi affido ai medici? cioè ci ho un pool di medici che mi danno altro e mi seguono per non farmi drogare..
fa solo bene ad uscire scortato un coglione del genere.. già perchè lui ha la pila e si paga i medici compiacenti che lo seguono e lo pompano di quel che ha bisogno per non stare male.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Febbraio 2010)

Ho evitato di vederlo o leggere.

Io ero rimasta già indignata per la serata delle "gelatine" a X factor.


----------



## Minerva (5 Febbraio 2010)

in effetti abbiamo viso tutti morgan strafatto , con la scusa degli zuccherini all'assenzio.
l'unica cosa che gli riconosco è la grande cultura musicale  e l'occhio lungo con i suoi cantanti
adoro marco mengoni
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9F_pHJGKzFE&feature=related


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Febbraio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> in effetti abbiamo viso tutti morgan strafatto , con la scusa degli zuccherini all'assenzio.
> l'unica cosa che gli riconosco è la grande cultura musicale e l'occhio lungo con i suoi cantanti
> adoro marco mengoni


 Sì, ma lì c'era stata una corresponsabilità degli altri esperti (Maionchi e Mori) e di autori e registi realmente colpevole.
Non aveva grande importanza cosa avessero preso, se il comportamento euforico fosse indotto da sostenze o simulato, il fatto è che è stato trasmesso il messaggio che se "si prende qualcosa ci si diverte", cosa per me gravissima.
Poi se pensiamo a noi stessi ci può sembrare una sciocchezza, ma se pensiamo ai nostri figli ...molto meno.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (5 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sì, ma lì c'era stata una corresponsabilità degli altri esperti (Maionchi e Mori) e di autori e registi realmente colpevole.
> Non aveva grande importanza cosa avessero preso, se il comportamento euforico fosse indotto da sostenze o simulato, il fatto è che è stato trasmesso il messaggio che se "*si prende qualcosa ci si diverte*", cosa per me gravissima.
> Poi se pensiamo a noi stessi ci può sembrare una sciocchezza, ma se pensiamo ai nostri figli ...molto meno.


Per quanto mi ricordo è sempre stato così. Chi sa divertirsi "ovviamente ha fumato". Oggi mi diverte questa opinione, ma non è sempre stato così. :singleeye:


----------



## Amoremio (5 Febbraio 2010)

apperò!

:canna:


----------



## Lettrice (5 Febbraio 2010)

Non credo funzioni per tutti... alcuni non si divertono... porelli!
:canna:


----------



## Mari' (14 Febbraio 2010)

:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:

Cosa vi avevo detto :mrgreen:

*Contrordine a Sanremo
Morgan sarà sul palco*




*ROMA* - Morgan ci sarà. Il cantante, eliminato dalla gara del Festival pochi giorni fa, per aver rivelato in un'intervista di aver fatto uso di droghe, dopo lunghe polemiche - e un tira e molla con l'organizzazione della manifestazione - salirà sul palcoscenico dell'Ariston. L'annuncio a sorpresa in diretta al Tg1 delle 20 da Antonella Clerici, conduttrice dell'edizione numero 60 della manifestazione canora.                       
                                                                        (_14 febbraio 2010_)


http://www.repubblica.it/spettacoli-e-cultura/2010/02/14/news/morgan_va_a_sanremo-2299824/



Buffone LUI (il nano), buffoni tutti :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## ranatan (15 Febbraio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:
> 
> Cosa vi avevo detto :mrgreen:
> 
> ...


Ma si, ci avrei giurato che alla fine avrebbe cantato...Sanremo intanto si è fatto un bel pò di pubblicità.
Ma meno male che a tenere alto il livello ci sarà emanuele filiberto che canta in coppia con pupo!! :unhappy:


----------



## Sgargiula (15 Febbraio 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Ma si, ci avrei giurato che alla fine avrebbe cantato...Sanremo intanto si è fatto un bel pò di pubblicità.
> Ma meno male che a tenere alto il livello ci sarà* emanuele filiberto che canta in coppia con pupo*!! :unhappy:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Mi sento male!
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## MK (15 Febbraio 2010)

*La canzone*

di Morgan è bellissima. Che sia in gara o non sia in gara poco importa.


----------



## ranatan (15 Febbraio 2010)

Sgargiula ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Mi sento male!
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Si vede che non gli è bastato andare a volteggiare a " ballando con le stelle" ...adesso anche con il canto si deve cimentare...mamma mia...lui non lo reggo proprio!


----------



## ranatan (15 Febbraio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> di Morgan è bellissima. Che sia in gara o non sia in gara poco importa.



Ma si può già ascoltare?


----------



## MK (15 Febbraio 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Ma si può già ascoltare?


Il testo si trova.


----------



## Mari' (15 Febbraio 2010)

Povera Italia :unhappy: :unhappy: :unhappy: !


​


----------



## dererumnatura (15 Febbraio 2010)

Sgargiula ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Mi sento male!
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



tra l'altro con una canzone dal titolo Italia amore mio....Pupo, Emanuele FIliberto e un tenore lirico...e i tre il giorno dei duetti canteranno con Marcello Lippi!!!!!!!!!

aridateci Morgan...


----------



## dererumnatura (15 Febbraio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Il testo si trova.



eccolo

*La Sera (M. Castoldi)*​S’apre la sera
vedi, s’avvera
Morbida svela e distende
la sua coperta nera
ecco la sera, bella la sera
la luce s’inchina
esce di scena
poi si nasconde tra i monti
scalderà altre genti
brucerà altri campi
e altri orizzonti
avanti, entri la sera
e noi siamo ancora qui
ma niente sembra uguale: con te
Con te si può parlare
disordinare il destino
rimandare il mattino
che il modo migliore è
consumare le pre facendo l’amore
Cade la sera
e il cuore s’ispira
mentre il cielo si oscura
buio a regalar le stelle
belle illusioni, sogni lontani
anche se per oggi abbiamo dato già abbastanza
tutte le nostre forze, tutti i fianchi e gli occhi
non siamo stanchi
e d’incanto l’identico istinto ci coglie
e con me ti fai trascinare via
Guarda la sera
scende sicura
apre la notte futura e
non infonderà paure
anzi ci invita a nuove avventure
e fin che resteremo insieme non morirò
e del tormento allora ci faremo un canto
tutto il tempo che resta, ogni sera la nostra festa
e il vento come orchestra
mentre un raggio di luna rifrange
sulla pioggia che piange tu volteggi come un’onda
così volubile e profonda, stasera
l’atmosfera profuma d’incenso
quando ormai mi credevo disperso
con stupore immenso tutto ritorna per me ad avere un senso
o almeno si spera, esce la sera, buona la sera


----------



## Nobody (15 Febbraio 2010)

Sgargiula ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Mi sento male!
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 Ecco il magnifico testo...:carneval:
_(Pupo) Io credo sempre nel futuro, nella giustizia e nel lavoro, 
nel sentimento che ci unisce, intorno alla nostra famiglia. 
Io credo nelle tradizioni, di un popolo che non si arrende, 
e soffro le preoccupazioni, di chi possiede poco o niente. 

(E. Filiberto) Io credo nella mia cultura e nella mia religione, 
per questo io non ho paura, di esprimere la mia opinione. 
Io sento battere più forte, il cuore di un’Italia sola, 
che oggi più serenamente, si specchia in tutta la sua storia. 

(L. Canonici) Sì stasera sono qui, per dire al mondo e a Dio, Italia amore mio. 
Io, io non mi stancherò, di dire al mondo e a Dio, Italia amore mio. 

(E. Filiberto) Ricordo quando ero bambino, viaggiavo con la fantasia, 
chiudevo gli occhi e immaginavo, di stringerla fra le mie braccia. 

(Pupo) Tu non potevi ritornare pur non avendo fatto niente, 
ma chi si può paragonare, a chi ha sofferto veramente. 

(L. Canonici) Sì stasera sono qui, per dire al mondo e a Dio, Italia amore mio 
Io, io non mi stancherò, di dire al mondo e a Dio, Italia amore mio 

(Pupo) Io credo ancora nel rispetto, nell’onestà di un ideale, 
nel sogno chiuso in un cassetto e in un paese più normale. 

(E. Filiberto) Sì, stasera sono qui, per dire al mondo e a Dio, Italia amore mio_


----------



## Sgargiula (15 Febbraio 2010)

Vinceranno... una canzone cosi' patetica non puo' che vincere...


----------



## dererumnatura (15 Febbraio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ecco il magnifico testo...:carneval:
> _(Pupo) Io credo sempre nel futuro, nella giustizia e nel lavoro,
> nel sentimento che ci unisce, intorno alla nostra famiglia.
> Io credo nelle tradizioni, di un popolo che non si arrende,
> ...



Ma ne avevamo bisogno?:carneval:

avrebbero potuto lasciarci all'Italia di Mino Reitano.....
di terra bella uguale non ce n'è....:mrgreen:


----------



## Nobody (15 Febbraio 2010)

Questa supera ogni vaccata mai presentata al festival, imho. Se poi penso all'interpretazione che ne daranno i due imbecilli, sono certo che diventerà un must imperdibile :carneval:


----------



## Sgargiula (15 Febbraio 2010)

Se non vi dispiace lo perdero' volentieri


----------



## Mari' (15 Febbraio 2010)

Poverini quelli di BLOB :mrgreen: sai quanto c'avranno da "lavura' " :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Anna A (15 Febbraio 2010)

va bè ma..
ci vogliono far passare per coglioni o cosa, quelli del festivale e di rai 1?
prima no, poi sì, poi non si sa, poi magari solo una dedica..
ma cosa vuoi dedicare? morgan mica è morto.. 
in pratica mi sembra la direzione del forum da parte di fedifrago...:rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (15 Febbraio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> va bè ma..
> ci vogliono far passare per coglioni o cosa, quelli del festivale e di rai 1?
> prima no, poi sì, poi non si sa, poi magari solo una dedica..
> ma cosa vuoi dedicare? morgan mica è morto..
> in pratica mi sembra la direzione del forum da parte di fedifrago...:rotfl:


 va bè:rotfl:


----------



## Fedifrago (15 Febbraio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> va bè ma..
> ci vogliono far passare per coglioni o cosa, quelli del festivale e di rai 1?
> prima no, poi sì, poi non si sa, poi magari solo una dedica..
> ma cosa vuoi dedicare? morgan mica è morto..
> in pratica mi sembra la direzione del forum da parte di fedifrago...:rotfl:


che noia... che barba... che barba... che noia.......

Sei quasi più simpatica quando scleri...:mexican:


----------



## ranatan (17 Febbraio 2010)

Non ho visto il festival...qualcuno di voi sa se alla fine Morgan ha cantato?


----------



## Papero (17 Febbraio 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Non ho visto il festival...qualcuno di voi sa se alla fine Morgan ha cantato?


*Sanremo: Clerici legge passo di canzone Morgan,  spero che quelli come te si possano ritrovare*


 Sanremo, 16 feb. (Adnkronos) - "Spero che tu, e  tutti quelli come te, si possano ritrovare". Questo il messaggio della  conduttrice del Festival di Sanremo, Antonella Clerici, a Morgan, il  cantante escluso dalla competizione canora per aver affermato in  un'intervista di fare uso di cocaina. In una breve parentesi dedicata  all'escluso, la Clerici ha letto un passo della canzone di Morgan,  accompagnata da un pianoforte. "Volevo dire una cosa -ha detto la  conduttrice- sono veramente lontana anni luce dal mondo della droga. La  mia droga e' la mia famiglia e un caffe' macchiato caldo prima di salire  sul palco. Sono intollerante verso questo vizio, soprattutto quando si  trasforma in moda". Ma l'unica via d'uscita "da questo dramma", secondo  la conduttrice, e' "seguire la propria passione", che, nel caso di  Morgan, "e' la musica. Per questo -ha continuato la conduttrice- volevo  farvi sentire la sua canzone, ma poi i vertici della Rai hanno deciso  diversamente".


----------



## Minerva (17 Febbraio 2010)

la giuria ha silurato i nazional popolari:cutugno, principi e pupi e maria nazionale
quando è troppo è troppo per tutti:unhappy:


----------



## dererumnatura (17 Febbraio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> la giuria ha silurato i nazional popolari:cutugno, principi e pupi e maria nazionale
> quando è troppo è troppo per tutti:unhappy:



e meno male....


----------



## Nobody (17 Febbraio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> la giuria ha silurato i nazional popolari:cutugno, principi e pupi e maria nazionale
> quando è troppo è troppo per tutti:unhappy:


 Invece io speravo che pupo e il principino andassero il più avanti possibile


----------



## Sgargiula (17 Febbraio 2010)

...il piu' avanti possibile verso un burrone?:carneval:


----------



## dererumnatura (17 Febbraio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Invece io speravo che pupo e il principino andassero il più avanti possibile



Sadico!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nobody (17 Febbraio 2010)

Sgargiula ha detto:


> ...il piu' avanti possibile verso un burrone?:carneval:


Ma no, dai. Per me in quel testo ci si ritrovano tanti nostri connazionali, noi non facciamo mica statistica. Sennò l'Italia non sarebbe ridotta così com'è.


----------



## Nobody (17 Febbraio 2010)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Sadico!!!!!!!!


 A volte, si... è vero! :carneval:


----------



## dererumnatura (17 Febbraio 2010)

questo principe non lo vogliono da nessuna parte

ci ha provato con la politica....è uscito subito

ci ha provato col festival....è uscito subito

col ballo gli è andata meglio ma perchè ai principi si sa...si insegna il valzer da pupi ( ogni riferimento è casuale....)


ma insomma troviamogli qualcosa da fare...


----------



## Sgargiula (17 Febbraio 2010)

Potrebbe andare a zappare:carneval:


----------



## Nobody (17 Febbraio 2010)

O a spargere letame a mani nude...:carneval:


----------



## dererumnatura (17 Febbraio 2010)

A LAURA' ...come direbbero dalle mie parti :carneval:


----------



## MK (17 Febbraio 2010)

*Eccola*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2SvS8BTbj_g


----------



## Anna A (17 Febbraio 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> *Sanremo: Clerici legge passo di canzone Morgan, spero che quelli come te si possano ritrovare*
> 
> 
> Sanremo, 16 feb. (Adnkronos) - "Spero che tu, e tutti quelli come te, si possano ritrovare". Questo il messaggio della conduttrice del Festival di Sanremo, Antonella Clerici, a Morgan, il cantante escluso dalla competizione canora per aver affermato in un'intervista di fare uso di cocaina. In una breve parentesi dedicata all'escluso, la Clerici ha letto un passo della canzone di Morgan, accompagnata da un pianoforte. "Volevo dire una cosa -ha detto la conduttrice- sono veramente lontana anni luce dal mondo della droga. La mia droga e' la mia famiglia e un caffe' macchiato caldo prima di salire sul palco. Sono intollerante verso questo vizio, soprattutto quando si trasforma in moda". Ma l'unica via d'uscita "da questo dramma", secondo la conduttrice, e' "seguire la propria passione", che, nel caso di Morgan, "e' la musica. Per questo -ha continuato la conduttrice- volevo farvi sentire la sua canzone, ma poi i vertici della Rai hanno deciso diversamente".


 
mah... siamo il paese più boccalone del mondo..
ma si può fare una dedica più ipocrita di questa?
intanto non è morto e se è coglione non è colpa nostra.. e poi perché fa schifo il fatto che nonostante la esclusione facciano sentire lo stesso la sua canzone.


----------



## MK (17 Febbraio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> mah... siamo il paese più boccalone del mondo..
> ma si può fare una dedica più ipocrita di questa?
> intanto non è morto e se è coglione non è colpa nostra.. e poi perché *fa schifo il fatto che nonostante la esclusione facciano sentire lo stesso la sua canzone.*


Ma non l'hanno fatta sentire.


----------



## ranatan (17 Febbraio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> la giuria ha silurato i nazional popolari:cutugno, principi e pupi e maria nazionale
> quando è troppo è troppo per tutti:unhappy:


Meno male! Allora sulla terra c'è ancora speranza...


----------



## Nobody (17 Febbraio 2010)

*grandiosa!*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uUV5pTavY4g


----------



## Sgargiula (17 Febbraio 2010)

Mi ricorda qualcosa che ho gia' sentito... la musica mi piace... la sua voce no (parlo di Morgan)


----------



## dererumnatura (17 Febbraio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2SvS8BTbj_g




Più belle le parole della musica

a volte sperimenta troppo....


----------



## ranatan (17 Febbraio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> mah... siamo il paese più boccalone del mondo..
> ma si può fare una dedica più ipocrita di questa?
> intanto non è morto e se è coglione non è colpa nostra.. e poi perché fa schifo il fatto che nonostante la esclusione facciano sentire lo stesso la sua canzone.


La dedica è a dir poco pietosa. 
Morgan è stato davvero solo poco furbo e ha giocato male le sue carte...forse.
Oppure così facendo ha incuriosito la gente e in molti (come io stessa ho fatto) saranno andtati subito a cercare la canzone.


----------



## Minerva (17 Febbraio 2010)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Più belle le parole della musica
> 
> a volte sperimenta troppo....


 non puoi cambiare magritte per dita:unhappy:


----------



## Sgargiula (17 Febbraio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uUV5pTavY4g


Mi son cadute le orecchie!

E ti ho segnalato


----------



## Anna A (17 Febbraio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Ma non l'hanno fatta sentire.


va bè, non l'hanno fatta sentire ma la clerici ne ha letto una strofa.
e giù, tutti a cercarla su youtube come hai fatto tu.. 
quale migliore pubblicità?


----------



## dererumnatura (17 Febbraio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> non puoi cambiare magritte per dita:unhappy:



ahahahah

oggi si.....concedimelo......:mrgreen:


----------



## MK (17 Febbraio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> va bè, non l'hanno fatta sentire ma la clerici ne ha letto una strofa.
> e giù, tutti a cercarla su youtube come hai fatto tu..
> quale migliore pubblicità?


Me l'hanno mandata, sono una fan attiva :carneval:.

Ieri ho visto il festival per Marco e Noemi (e non mi è dispiaciuta la figlia di Zucchero coi Nomadi). Ma la star era Cassano redento, ti puoi immaginare l'effetto soporifero.


----------



## ranatan (17 Febbraio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> va bè, non l'hanno fatta sentire ma la clerici ne ha letto una strofa.
> e giù, tutti a cercarla su youtube come hai fatto tu..
> quale migliore pubblicità?


Ma infatti, dai...ma quale strafatto. Secondo me era lucidissimo e l'intervista era calcolata.
Credo sia un uomo furbo e anche lui pronto a tutto per raggiungere e mantenere la notorietà.
Mi è scaduto molto!


----------



## ranatan (17 Febbraio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Me l'hanno mandata, sono una fan attiva :carneval:.
> 
> Ieri ho visto il festival per Marco e Noemi (e non mi è dispiaciuta la figlia di Zucchero coi Nomadi). Ma la star era Cassano redento, ti puoi immaginare l'effetto soporifero.


C'era anche Povia?
Quello è un altro che non reggo! Ho letto che canta una canzone che c'entra con il caso Eluana e già sta cosa mi fa girare le palle.
Dopo quella dell'anno scorso sono molto prevenuta su di lui...


----------



## Anna A (17 Febbraio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Me l'hanno mandata, sono una fan attiva :carneval:.
> 
> Ieri ho visto il festival per Marco e Noemi (e non mi è dispiaciuta la figlia di Zucchero coi Nomadi). Ma la star era Cassano redento, ti puoi immaginare l'effetto soporifero.


la figlia di zucchero con i nomadi?:rotfl:


----------



## MK (17 Febbraio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> la figlia di zucchero con i nomadi?:rotfl:


Sì, spetta che la cerco, non è malaccio...


----------



## Sgargiula (17 Febbraio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> la figlia di zucchero con i nomadi?:rotfl:


La disperazione crea strani compagni di letto:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## MK (17 Febbraio 2010)

*ecco Anna*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SFqxIchBmpk


----------



## Anna A (17 Febbraio 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Ma infatti, dai...ma quale strafatto. Secondo me era lucidissimo e l'intervista era calcolata.
> Credo sia un uomo furbo e anche lui pronto a tutto per raggiungere e mantenere la notorietà.
> Mi è scaduto molto!


secondo me lucidissimo non è mai.. se non per un ora al giorno.. e in più gli è presa sta cosa di fare il divo che fa parlare di se ad ogni costo..


----------



## MK (17 Febbraio 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> C'era anche Povia?
> Quello è un altro che non reggo! Ho letto che canta una canzone che c'entra con il caso Eluana e già sta cosa mi fa girare le palle.
> Dopo quella dell'anno scorso sono molto prevenuta su di lui...


C'era c'era... purtroppo...


----------



## ranatan (17 Febbraio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> C'era c'era... purtroppo...


Non oso immaginare...


----------



## MK (17 Febbraio 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Non oso immaginare...


Non farmi postare Povia eh, non ce la posso fare :mexican:


----------



## Nobody (17 Febbraio 2010)

Sgargiula ha detto:


> Mi son cadute le orecchie!
> 
> E ti ho segnalato


Nota l'interpretazione del principino...:carneval: Faccia tirata, smorfia sofferente, braccio sollevato.. pare the Boss :rotfl:

Uno dei momenti più alti nella storia della musica!


----------



## Sgargiula (17 Febbraio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Nota l'interpretazione del principino...:carneval: Faccia tirata, smorfia sofferente, braccio sollevato.. pare the Boss :rotfl:
> 
> Uno dei momenti più alti nella storia della musica!


Mi e' toccato azzerare l'audio perche mi stavano sanguinando le orecchie... ma le immagini parlano da sole:carneval:


----------



## ranatan (17 Febbraio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> secondo me lucidissimo non è mai.. se non per un ora al giorno.. e in più gli è presa sta cosa di fare il divo che fa parlare di se ad ogni costo..


Appunto. Per questo dico che l'intervista potrebbe non essere stata fatta per sbaglio.
In ogni modo, lui che parla tanto male di chi conduce o partecipa a programmi popolari si tiene ben stretto il ruolo di giudice a x factor (trasmissione che fra l'altro vedo sempre e che mi piace un sacco) e lì fa di tutto per essere la prima donna e tenere banco, dando allegramente dei deficienti agli altri.
Va beh, comunque mi piace lo stesso


----------



## ranatan (17 Febbraio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Non farmi postare Povia eh, non ce la posso fare :mexican:


No no, per carità. E nemmeno andrò a cercarlo in rete. Non se lo merita


----------



## MK (17 Febbraio 2010)

*Va beh*

vi posto Marco Mengoni, poi basta prometto

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s-pr38plI58


----------



## MK (17 Febbraio 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> No no, per carità. E nemmeno andrò a cercarlo in rete. Non se lo merita


:up:


----------



## dererumnatura (17 Febbraio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> vi posto Marco Mengoni, poi basta prometto
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s-pr38plI58



a sto punto guardiamocelo tutti insieme stasera 
organizzaimo un pigiama party?:mexican:


----------



## MK (17 Febbraio 2010)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> a sto punto guardiamocelo tutti insieme stasera
> organizzaimo un pigiama party?:mexican:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: no le nuove promesse no te prego...

ps non sono masochista fino a questo punto :mrgreen:


----------



## ranatan (17 Febbraio 2010)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> a sto punto guardiamocelo tutti insieme stasera
> organizzaimo un pigiama party?:mexican:


Si dai, io porto i pop corn!


----------



## dererumnatura (17 Febbraio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: no le nuove promesse no te prego...
> 
> ps non sono masochista fino a questo punto :mrgreen:



dai.....ci compriamo una pizza ai peperoni...adoro la pizza ai peperoni :mexican:


----------



## Mari' (17 Febbraio 2010)

*La prima serata fa il botto: 45% di share*

*Sfiorati gli 11 milioni di spettatori.*

http://www.corriere.it/spettacoli/s...ci_2351a284-1ba4-11df-9bdf-00144f02aabe.shtml
_

Avevano fatto l'Italia_, loro  ... Ora hanno fatto anche gli "itagliani" :rotfl:

:up:


----------



## ranatan (17 Febbraio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> *La prima serata fa il botto: 45% di share*
> 
> *Sfiorati gli 11 milioni di spettatori.*
> 
> ...


 
Va beh, meglio guardare Sanremo che il grande fratello...


----------



## dererumnatura (17 Febbraio 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Va beh, meglio guardare Sanremo che il grande fratello...



ma no anche il grande fratello fa riflettere :mexican:


----------



## Mari' (17 Febbraio 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Va beh, meglio guardare Sanremo che *il grande fratello...*


A me?  :incazzato:... meglio la faccia di culo di Bertolaso a Ballaro', ALE'!


----------



## Mari' (17 Febbraio 2010)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> ma no anche il grande fratello fa riflettere :mexican:



A si? :rotfl:


----------



## dererumnatura (17 Febbraio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> A si? :rotfl:



si sono convinta ....il problema non è guardare oppure no certe cose

ma come le si guarda...con che finalità


----------



## Mari' (17 Febbraio 2010)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> si sono convinta ....il problema non è guardare oppure no certe cose
> 
> *ma come le si guarda*...con che finalità



AH! :singleeye:


----------



## Anna A (17 Febbraio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> A me?  :incazzato:... meglio la faccia di culo di Bertolaso a Ballaro', ALE'!


ho visto un po' poi mi sono addormentata.
ho visto di pietro con il braccio ingessato... mi faceva ridere il fatto che non può più agitare il dito indice quando parla..:rotfl:
cosa gli è successo?


----------



## Anna A (17 Febbraio 2010)

e cmq.. crozza è sempre un grande...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (17 Febbraio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> ho visto un po' poi mi sono addormentata.
> ho visto di pietro con il braccio ingessato... mi faceva ridere il fatto che non può più agitare il dito indice quando parla..:rotfl:
> *cosa gli è successo?*


... troppi lavori di "braccio/mani"? :carneval:

Concludendo: Na mappat e fetient :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: poveri noi! :unhappy:


----------



## Mari' (17 Febbraio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> e cmq.. crozza è sempre un grande...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Il migliore in assoluto!


----------



## Minerva (17 Febbraio 2010)

è un mio concittadino glorioso....
ah noi di genova, con quella faccia un po' così :sorriso2:


----------



## MK (21 Febbraio 2010)

*Va beh*

l'effetto Morgan... che squallore...


----------



## ranatan (22 Febbraio 2010)

Fino ad oggi non ho saputo chi fossero i primi classificati a Sanremo...
Primo uno che arriva dal programma della de filippi (ma non era già successo l'anno scorso?)...ma orrore degli orrori secondi sono emanuele filiberto e pupo...vi prego ditemi che non è vero e che ho letto male e di fretta!! Altrimenti è la volta buona che lascio l'Italia


----------



## Verena67 (22 Febbraio 2010)

Comincia a preparare le valigie, Ranatan:mexican:


----------



## ranatan (22 Febbraio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Comincia a preparare le valigie, Ranatan:mexican:


Ok. Allora già che ci sono sceglierò un posto con il mare.
Vi scriverò una cartolina!


----------



## MK (22 Febbraio 2010)

*E ti dirò di più*

Ranatan, non tutti i voti sono stati convalidati, quindi... operazione pilotata.


----------



## ranatan (22 Febbraio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Ranatan, non tutti i voti sono stati convalidati, quindi... operazione pilotata.


Non stento a crederci.
Fra tutte mi piace un sacco la canzone di Noemi. Anche lei arriva da un talent show ma il livello a mio parere è alto, niente a che vedere con il vincitore (canzone orribile).


----------



## MK (22 Febbraio 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Non stento a crederci.
> Fra tutte mi piace un sacco la canzone di Noemi. Anche lei arriva da un talent show ma il livello a mio parere è alto, niente a che vedere con il vincitore (canzone orribile).


Io ho anche pensato all'effetto Morgan... Noemi, Marco, tutti talenti che ha scoperto lui.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Febbraio 2010)

Effetto ...casa discografica ...come negli ultimi 59 anni...


----------



## Lettrice (23 Febbraio 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=36Tl0Yb7g9w

Ho beccato questa... lei ha una bella voce... se cercasse di crearsi uno stile suo piuttosto che ehmm cercare di copiare, non sarebbe male


----------



## Mari' (23 Febbraio 2010)

... piccola chicca ​
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LAJL8aZmZE4


:rotfl:


----------



## Lettrice (25 Febbraio 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J6nSkFT6MfI

:rotfl::rotfl:

Un Savoiardo col caffe' per tutti!:rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (20 Agosto 2010)

*Nuovi scenari*



MiKa ha detto:


> Leggo adesso della probabile esclusione di Morgan da Sanremo dopo le sue dichiarazioni su depressione e droga. Non ho parole. Che sia tutta una trovata pubblicitaria per aumentare gli ascolti?



*Morgan diventa politically correct 
 per poter suonare a Verona*

*Il cantante fa una nuova autocritica sulla droga e consegna una lettera al primo cittadino leghista di Verona Flavio Tosi. In cambio riceve l'autorizzazione per il concerto al teatro Romano*







Per suonare a Verona, un artista deve essere politically correct. Sono le regole imposte dal sindaco leghista *Flavio Tosi*, che in un primo tempo aveva negato a *Morgan *la possibilità di esibirsi al teatro Romano. Motivo: l’ormai famosa intervista in cui dichiarava di fare uso di droghe. Intervista che già costò al cantante l’esclusione dall’ultimo festival di Sanremo. “E’ un modello diseducativo per i giovani”, aveva tuonato il sindaco nelle scorse settimane, per motivare la sua decisione. Ma dopo qualche giorno di botta e risposta, con il cantante che ha anche rivolto un appello ai veronesi invitandoli a diffidare del loro sindaco, alla fine anche Morgan ha firmato la resa. E si è allineato.

 Oggi ha consegnato nelle mani del primo cittadino scaligero una lettera in cui afferma che “la musica e la creatività devono restare libere da qualsiasi condizionamento, compreso quello che deriva dall’uso di sostanze stupefacenti di qualsiasi tipo”. E ancora: “L’impegno di noi tutti è quello di costruire per i nostri figli un futuro veramente libero da tutte le droghe perché le attività artistiche sono più belle se realizzate e vissute senza l’effetto degli stupefacenti”. Può bastare per suonare a Verona? Forse. Morgan ha preferito aggiungere un’altra buona azione: non si è limitato alle parole, ma ha messo mano al portafogli (un’iniziativa che da queste parti vale più di mille discorsi). E ha annunciato che parte dell’incasso della serata organizzata nell’ambito della rassegna “Cantautori doc”, sarà utilizzato per attività di cura e prevenzione alla droga. Poi ancora un ringraziamento al sindaco e al suo staff “per l’atteggiamento di apertura verso la cultura”. Dopo quest’ultimo omaggio alla sensibilità culturale dell’amministrazione padana, ci sono davvero tutti i presupposti: si può suonare a Verona. Appuntamento il 15 settembre al teatro Romano.

 “Ho fortemente voluto questo incontro per dare al cantante la possibilità di chiarire la sua posizione in merito al mondo della droga”, ha chiosato il sindaco Tosi, “ma soprattutto per lanciare un messaggio positivo ai giovani”. A completare il quadro (il quadretto), c’è l’intervento di *Giovanni Serpelloni*, capo del dipartimento delle politiche antidroga della presidenza del Consiglio: “Spero che per Morgan possa iniziare un nuovo percorso di vita e che sviluppi la piena consapevolezza, come traspare oggi dalle sue dichiarazioni, che sia l’arte che la vita quotidiana possano essere migliori senza alcun uso di droghe o abuso alcolico”. Tutto giusto, tutto bene. Solo una domanda. Dopo gli interventi televisivi a Porta a Porta, a Il Fatto del Giorno, e dopo decine di interviste e interventi di pubblica ammenda, che altro dovrà fare Morgan per evitare che un’intervista sulla sua vita personale segni quotidianamente ed eternamente la sua vita artistica?

19 agosto 2010 
http://www.ilfattoquotidiano.it/201...lly-correct-per-poter-suonare-a-verona/51496/




*Ri-Prendo* questo vecchio articolo di MK perche' si parla della stessa persona e dello stesso problema.


A me pare piu' come un: "Prove tecniche del regine". 

Un artista deve proprio accettare tutti sti condizionamenti/compromessi per poter lavorare, fare/svolgere il proprio lavoro, il solo che sappia fare?

Non e' "violenza politica" anche questo atteggiamento verso un artista.

L'Esempio!!! ... come se i giovani non sapessero che la droga fa male ... che mondo ipocrita e di merda e' quello attuale :incazzato:.


Ai giovani serve poter studiare ... ai giovani serve aver la speranza che dopo gli studi possano trovare lavoro ... ai giovani servono "SPERANZE PER UN FUTURO".


Andiamo di male in peggio signori miei  .


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Agosto 2010)

15/8/2010






*Lasciate il Veneto a Morgan



















*
Mi sono detta: forse parlava di veneto come «lingua»… «Morgan non potrà mai cantare in Veneto», sentenzia Luca Zaia, governatore del Veneto, appunto, intervenendo alla trasmissione radiofonica La Zanzara di Radio 24. Ma poi, riportato sui giornali, la maiuscola mi delude. Veneto vuol proprio dire Veneto. Sarebbe stato meglio, come massima punizione per una «circostanza» che è già un castigo di per sé, obbligare Morgan a una edizione rivisitata di «La biondina in gondoleta». Poteva essere già un bel castigo… Ma i depositari delle regole della purezza e della salute fisica e mentale, sono esseri duri. Implacabili. Non ho voglia di risnocciolare il rosario delle categorie e delle persone fisiche che sono o sono state nella stessa situazione di Morgan. Tutti sono a conoscenza di tutto. E ogni giorno ne viene fuori una nuova. Un’altra showgirl, un altro giornalista, un’altra rockstar, un altro politico, un altro imprenditore, un’altra escort (ma perché no le chiamano direttamente prostitute?), un altro operaio disperato che magari qualche ragione ce l’ha veramente, per cercare di astrarsi dalla realtà. Non esiste categoria che non ne sia stata toccata. Detesto la droga, anche quella detta leggera che poi leggera non è mai, e chi ne fa uso.

In più, ammetto di non avere alcuna comprensione né compassione per chi adopera quella merda. Chi si droga non mi è simpatico. La mia personale posizione non è un deterrente e non pretende di esserlo, lo capisco molto bene, ma tant’è. Credo, però, che qualcosa di definitivo vada detto da parte di chi «ha la parola». C’è una legge che impedisce ad un addizionato di lavorare? Non credo. Ci sarebbe un Pil ancora più ridotto, dato il numero esagerato di persone coinvolte. Allora perché uno solo? Perché a uno solo viene impedito di espletare il proprio lavoro? La storiella dell’apologia dell’additivo chimico non sta in piedi. È chiarissimo a tutti, anche nel Nord-Est, che l’uomo è caduto in un trappolone. Noi della musica siamo delle anime candide, esserini fiduciosi. Tendiamo a fidarci delle persone, anche dopo delusioni cocenti. Morgan, per una battuta, si è giocato parecchio. E non voglio entrare in faccende personali e dolorose. Stiamo sull’apparentemente «leggero». Oltre a non poter cantare in Veneto, non potrà fare neppure Xfactor. Mi mancherà la sua passione, la sua fiammeggiante intelligenza e il suo italiano perfetto. Peccato.


----------



## Lettrice (20 Agosto 2010)

Mamma mia!

Messi maluccio... hai ammesso di drogarti e ora non puoi suonare... ma se non l'avessi ammesso avresti suonato e pippato tranquillamente... perche' si fa ma non si dice. Aborro!

Quoto il prove tecniche di regime...


----------



## Iris (20 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Mamma mia!
> 
> Messi maluccio... hai ammesso di drogarti e ora non puoi suonare... ma se non l'avessi ammesso avresti suonato e pippato tranquillamente... perche' si fa ma non si dice. Aborro!
> 
> Quoto il prove tecniche di regime...


 
Boh....se avessimo impedito a tutti gli artisti che facevano uso di droga e stupefacenti nel corso dei secoli di suonare, comporre,scrivere dipingere ecc...avremo avuto meno produzione artistica.
Il fatto è che Morgan più che musicista si vende come prodotto, personaggio, e quindi deve sottostare a certi Diktat. Se avesse messo avanti la musica anzichè le sue storie personali, nessuno se ne sarebbe accorto.
Sarà pure discreto, ma certo non è Lennon. E pure la società era puritana pure allora...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Agosto 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Boh....se avessimo impedito a tutti gli artisti che facevano uso di droga e stupefacenti nel corso dei secoli di suonare, comporre,scrivere dipingere ecc...avremo avuto meno produzione artistica.
> Il fatto è che Morgan più che musicista si vende come prodotto, personaggio, e quindi deve sottostare a certi Diktat. Se avesse messo avanti la musica anzichè le sue storie personali, nessuno se ne sarebbe accorto.
> Sarà pure discreto, ma certo non è Lennon. E pure la società era puritana pure allora...


 Beh l'ipocrisia si scatena sempre sui deboli...


----------



## Iris (20 Agosto 2010)

I nostri politici che sniffano o bevono, mica li cacciamo via ...eppure dovremmo!!!!:carneval:


----------



## Nobody (20 Agosto 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Boh....se avessimo impedito a tutti gli artisti che facevano uso di droga e stupefacenti nel corso dei secoli di suonare, comporre,scrivere dipingere ecc...avremo avuto meno produzione artistica.
> *Il fatto è che Morgan più che musicista si vende come prodotto, personaggio, e quindi deve sottostare a certi Diktat.* Se avesse messo avanti la musica anzichè le sue storie personali, nessuno se ne sarebbe accorto.
> *Sarà pure discreto, ma certo non è Lennon*. *E pure la società era puritana pure allora*...


 Infatti se avesse avuto davvero il talento dei grandi, non avrebbe avuto bisogno di abiurare per suonare. In questi casi la marcia indietro la ingranano solo le comparse.


----------



## Abigail (20 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Infatti se avesse avuto davvero il talento dei grandi, non avrebbe avuto bisogno di abiurare per suonare. In questi casi la marcia indietro la ingranano solo le comparse.


Infatti.:up:
Poi più che marcia indietro direi che si è reso conto che dire un'enorme cazzata a volte torna pesantemente indietro e si paga parecchio.
E' stato quasi fortunato: non a tutti capita:mexican:


----------



## Lettrice (20 Agosto 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Boh....se avessimo impedito a tutti gli artisti che facevano uso di droga e stupefacenti nel corso dei secoli di suonare, comporre,scrivere dipingere ecc...avremo avuto meno produzione artistica.
> Il fatto è che Morgan più che musicista si vende come prodotto, personaggio, e quindi deve sottostare a certi Diktat. Se avesse messo avanti la musica anzichè le sue storie personali, nessuno se ne sarebbe accorto.
> *Sarà pure discreto, ma certo non è Lennon. E pure la società era puritana pure allora..*.


Pagarono pure loro (a me Lennon da solo non dice una fava).

Aldilà del fatto che sia bravo o meno, a me non piace, non farlo suonare perche' si fa di crack mi pare una grande porcheria degna dell'inquisizione... nel 2010 queste ipocrisie da paese non si possono sentire:unhappy:


----------



## Mari' (20 Agosto 2010)

A me Morgan non piace manco un po, pero' ... mi dispiace il modo come lo hanno manovrato  .


----------



## Abigail (20 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Pagarono pure loro (a me Lennon da solo non dice una fava).
> 
> Aldilà del fatto che sia bravo o meno, a me non piace, non farlo suonare perche' si fa di crack mi pare una grande porcheria degna dell'inquisizione... nel 2010 queste ipocrisie da paese non si possono sentire:unhappy:


non l'hanno escluso per questo. Il discorso è più ampio e la dimostrazione è che un sacco artisti è risaputo che si fanno e lavorano , però non vanno a insegnarlo o a sbandierarlo ai 4 venti
paga la cazzata di avere affermato che la coca è un antidepressivo fantastico
A me personalmente di quel che dice morgan me ne sbatto totalmente ma pare che su giovanissimi e adolescenti abbia una certa presa.


----------



## Lettrice (20 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> non l'hanno escluso per questo. Il discorso è più ampio e la dimostrazione è che un sacco artisti è risaputo che si fanno e lavorano , però non vanno a insegnarlo o a sbandierarlo ai 4 venti
> *paga la cazzata di avere affermato che la coca è un antidepressivo fantastico*
> A me personalmente di quel che dice morgan me ne sbatto totalmente ma pare che su giovanissimi e adolescenti abbia una certa presa.


Lo so, mi ricordo la cazzata e lo dissi pure che pecco' di coglionaggine.
Ma anche detto questo non farlo suonare mi sembra una stronzata... non che me ne cali perche' non lo ascolterei in ogni caso:carneval:

Raramente chi si droga pesantemente non ha problemi di depressione... forse questa e' la prima cosa che andrebbe ammessa delle dipendenze in generale.
Dico, anziche' concentrarsi sulle droghe prese, dovrebbero concentrarsi sul problema che sta alla base di chi arriva ad essere alcolizzato, eroinomane crackomane (non credo si dica cosi' ma va si capisce no?) e compagnia cantando.
Almeno io la penso cosi'


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Lo so, mi ricordo la cazzata e lo dissi pure che pecco' di coglionaggine.
> Ma anche detto questo non farlo suonare mi sembra una stronzata... non che me ne cali perche' non lo ascolterei in ogni caso:carneval:
> 
> Raramente chi si droga pesantemente non ha problemi di depressione... forse questa e' la prima cosa che andrebbe ammessa delle dipendenze in generale.
> ...


 Concordo.
Però che la depressione sia presente in chi ha dipendenze mi pare frequente, ma non è detto che sia sempe precedente all'uso delle sostanze.


----------



## Lettrice (20 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Concordo.
> Però che la depressione sia presente in chi ha dipendenze mi pare frequente, ma non è detto che sia sempe precedente all'uso delle sostanze.


Sicuramente c'e' chi ci finisce per... imprudenza? Possiamo chiamarla imprudenza?

Possiamo non chiamarla depressione, ma debolezza o insicurezza, ma chi altera pesantemente e costantemente il proprio stato arrivando alla dipendenza, bene non sta di suo... le droghe non sono tutto questo granche' secondo me... alcune fanno proprio cagare anzi... ma ci sta che abbiano effetti diversi su persone diverse


----------



## Abigail (20 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Lo so, mi ricordo la cazzata e lo dissi pure che pecco' di coglionaggine.
> Ma anche detto questo non farlo suonare mi sembra una stronzata... non che me ne cali perche' non lo ascolterei in ogni caso:carneval:
> 
> Raramente chi si droga pesantemente non ha problemi di depressione... forse questa e' la prima cosa che andrebbe ammessa delle dipendenze in generale.
> ...


certo ma siamo in una società di merda dove si può fare ma non dire
Che metà parlamento si faccia di coca è risaputo  ma fanno leggi a cazzo per cui se ti beccano con più di un 1 gr di hashish vai in galera.
E poi prima festini con coca e trans e poi giù a bastonare l'artista che spara una cazzata..


----------

